#ubuntu-discuss 2012-09-10
<pterodactyl> ᴞ
<zykotick9> why is "service" management virtually non-existant on ubuntu for such a long time?  i realize upstart is the major stumbling block.
<jrib> what is this monster of a channel
<MrChrisDruif> What do you mean with service management zykotick9 ?
<zykotick9> i want ssh to start on boot, or i don't.
<zykotick9> pre-upstart there was a default "services" menu item, that allowed for gui adminstration of services.  since upstart there isn't.
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, and you want a graphical front-end to configure that?
<zykotick9> no.  i'm just curious why ubuntu users aren't expected to want to do any "service management" operations.
<zykotick9> i could still have the gnome2 gui if i wanted to.  i run debian-stable.  i have numberous service-management options on my distro.  as does basically every other distro i know, but not ubuntu.
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-09-11
<DX099> hello, does anyone have any reliable intel regarding this ? http://vimeo.com/48631985 ?
<AlanBell> it is just a design concept
<DX099> alright, so nothing official
<AlanBell> nothing outside of some blender models I expect
<AlanBell> they are seeking donations to fund a business to build it I think
<AlanBell> which is a bit odd
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-09-13
<soldiertn> Hi
<soldiertn> Anyone there
<jussi> aww he left
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-09-13
<tomek_> Hello
<tomek_> I feel like Ubuntu is not for me anymore. I'm using it since 6th version, now I'm on 14.04. I really don't like that this version looks like some kind of beta even if it is LTS. After 4 months of using, I'm not sure I have control on my system anymore. I don't remember if I installed some app 3 months ago and it's often very hard to find it.
<tomek_> I really like the way of how MacOS is working, but it's so stupid to pay that amount of money just for an OS. I need some stable, professional, easy to use OS, mostly for developing in C, python and Java. What should I do with it?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/the-ubuntu-tablets-are-coming-and-they-look-beefy-video-491047.shtml
<lotuspsychje> gpdev: good morning :p
<gpdev> Morning?! Good afternoon! :p
<lotuspsychje> gpdev: yeah worldwide timezone gap here :p
<lotuspsychje> 7h34 here
<gpdev> Sounds like coffee time haha
<lotuspsychje> mmm yeah
<gpdev> It's 3:36pm here
<gpdev> I'm in between work and irc so there may be a delay
<lotuspsychje> np, we are used to idle
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hi lordievader
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: did you see this1 :p https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for
<ObrienDave> waves
<lotuspsychje> hi ObrienDave
<lordievader> Morning lotuspsychje, ObrienDave
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: I haven't.
<ObrienDave> sigh, yes it is morning and i have no water in my new place GRRRRRRRR
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: grab a beer :p
<ObrienDave> landlord has a plumber coming. be here within 2 hours *sigh*
<ObrienDave> i have PLENTY of beer ;P
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: go get a takeaway breakfast
<lordievader> Too bad it doesn't say what kind of algorithms they use.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yeah not sure, pretty enw to me also
<ObrienDave> lotuspsychje, wife and i just got back from dinner LOL
<lordievader> I hope for them it ain't neural networks. Neural networks and pi's don't mix.
<lotuspsychje> gpdev: help with what?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: the video looks nice, mycroft turn the lights on! make coffee!
<lordievader> Probably has Sphinx under the hood.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: its snappy core based
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: maybe the #snappy guys might know more under the hood?
 * lordievader wonders if they are using Festival
<gpdev> lotuspsychje: General/basic queries where I can. Currently working with 14.04 on work's servers
<ObrienDave> lordy, who let the loonies out in #u-ot?
<lotuspsychje> ot has always had loonies lol
<lordievader> Alda looks interesting: http://daveyarwood.github.io/alda/2015/09/05/alda-a-manifesto-and-gentle-introduction/
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: your a musician also now?
<lordievader> Have been for quite some time.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ObrienDave> plumber will be here in 40 minutes. i guess i'll have to hang out with the cool kids until then ;P
<ObrienDave> plumber is here. gotta run
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hello pauljw
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-08
<Bashing-om> TJ-: O/
<TJ-> Morning :)
<TJ-> I need a systemd guru... seems like there aren't many/any on IRC
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Unfortunatly, you are the best I am aware of . Gentoo channel ?
<TJ-> Not with SysD. I'm still stuck with it trying to automount hot-plug external drives at boot because it has created units for each LVM and  file-system. If they aren't connected boot stalls for several minutes, and gives me no opportunity to interrupt it
<TJ-> I've also got a *very* strange problem; I have several DEs (Lubuntu/LXDE, and Kubuntu/Plasma. For some reason *only* when the user session starts with Plasma an emtpy document in Abiword is loaded! Now, Abiword is only installed with Lubuntu, but with that DE session Abiword doesn't start!
<TJ-> For the last 2 weeks I've searched every autostart setting I can find, without a clue as to what is triggering it.
<TJ-> This is testing with 15.10 - so getting these bugs pinned down and fixed before release is getting quite urgent :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Just a hairy thought (from upstart), anything strange in /etc/apparmor.d/ ?
<TJ-> Not that I've been able to find.
<TJ-> I *suspect* that abiword is not being launched directly; I think it is because it is the system's registered handler for some file format (e.g. .doc). But no document is actually loaded. I've been unable to trace it back through the parent process ID either, since that has PID 1 - which just points to the init system.
<TJ-> Well; just removed #debian from my list of channels because they have a stupid quiet/ban rule for "*!*root@*"
<pauljw> gnite all
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<darth_tehx> Hi
<darth_tehx> someone interested in discussion about Ubuntu Maas
<lordievader> tehx: Please remind me what Maas was.
<tehx> lordievader: Maas is the Metal As A Service, its purpose is to install physikal servers.
<lordievader> Can it be compared to soemthing like Xen?
<tehx> It is rather ditributing Ubuntu iso throug PXE on Physikal Hardware and makes a Inventory of servers installed through maas.
<lordievader> Ahh, I see.
<tehx> A thing that annoys me about it, is that every service, DNS, DHCP, TFTP, PXE, Apache, Mysql, Python needs to be installed on one box.
<tehx> It is quite comfortable as you only have to push a button and your server will be up and running.
<lotuspsychje> good evening mates
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> hi lordievader :p
<lotuspsychje> what your messing with today :p
<lordievader> A piece of code.
<lordievader> What are you up to?
<lotuspsychje> browsing linux news a bit :p
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-09
<Bashing-om> TJ-: While waiting, how about shedding some lignt on my ignorance in booting 15.04 to terminal /// can I add the boot parameter " systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' To grub's boot line and still come up with networking ability ?
<TJ-> I'm not sure :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Thn I fixing to test with OP ... I know I can boot to terminal with 'text' but that gives no networking ability by default .
<TJ-> Yes, according to the man-pages that is correct
<TJ-> multi-user.target
<TJ->            A special target unit for setting up a multi-user system (non-graphical). This is pulled in by graphical.target.
<TJ-> systemd.unit=, rd.systemd.unit=
<TJ->            Overrides the unit to activate on boot. Defaults to default.target. This may be used to temporarily boot into a different boot
<TJ->            unit, for example rescue.target or emergency.service.
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Thanks for the confirmation. Maybe time to test with JeanMV / If I get no joy with my present procedure .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> geut meurning
<lotuspsychje> heuw eur you deing OerHeks :p
<OerHeks> Modem broke down, got new modem, multi port and wireless..
<lotuspsychje> wich brand?
<OerHeks> when i unpacked that thing i was afraid it was an 100 mbit thing.. but no, 1000 mbit :-D
<lotuspsychje> your online too much, you smokes it haha
<OerHeks> Thompson
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<OerHeks> sure, 4 years 24/7, that thing worked well
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-snappy-core-and-raspberry-pi-2-powered-mycroft-device-successfully-founded-491257.shtml
<lotuspsychje> check the mycroft video :p its cool
<lotuspsychje> seems cooler then the ninja snappy thing
<lotuspsychje> the video from here: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for/posts/1323377
<lotuspsychje> mycroft fix my modem! lol
<OerHeks> user admin pass admin .. really, Ziggo ?
<lotuspsychje> admin 1234 :p
<lotuspsychje> good security job
<OerHeks> That gigabit modem makes me forget this stupid error.
<OerHeks> .. anyone wants a *hardly*-used-sitecom router?
<lotuspsychje> not me, i swear by linksys
<OerHeks> SO i had some days without internet, and pulled all hardware from my basement. *backpain*
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<OerHeks> I should make a video, computer-hoarders :-D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> found a pretty calculator too, TI 84 plus .. maybe it can run linux
<lotuspsychje> what does it run by default
<OerHeks> 1.5 MB FLASH ROM 24KB RAM .. but it has a USB port
<lotuspsychje> cewl
<OerHeks> not sure what is running this device. all i know it costs 99 euro's
<lotuspsychje> snappy on a calculator lol
<lordievader> Good morning
<daftykins> i'm back everybody!
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sjjjxtq1hy45x0m/IMG_20150906_174622.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> only minor damage done this time ;)
<OerHeks> hi daftykins
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> how are we all?
<OerHeks> looks good, coagulated
<OerHeks> friday my modem went bezerk, got a new one. doing fine, i guess.
<daftykins> woohoo \o/
<daftykins> cable tech over there i presume?
<OerHeks> Not sure, modem worked fine for 4 years 24/7
<OerHeks> but now i have an mmodem/gigabit router with wireless .. can i make you happy with a sitecom router?
<daftykins> i mean coaxial cable is how it comes into the property?
<daftykins> we're all phone line based over here, copper twisted pair - so ADSL2/VDSL2
<OerHeks> coaxial yes. maybe a thunderstorm caused it, but then my tv decoder should be toast too
<OerHeks> or the modem was the weak spot, cannot tell.
<OerHeks> 1 device less to pay power for :-D
<OerHeks> daftykins, so do you have a google road trip map where you went ?
<daftykins> hmm i can make one, sure
<daftykins> silly google maps doesn't know you can take a ferry to Portsmouth, England instead of Poole
<daftykins> https://www.google.gg/maps/dir/Guernsey/BikePark+Wales,+Abercanaid,+Wales,+United+Kingdom/Forest+of+Dean+District,+United+Kingdom/Guernsey/@50.5495637,-2.5253531,7.64z/data=!4m26!4m25!1m5!1m1!1s0x480d20e4f4bfb3ed:0x990ad58a5d0d9899!2m2!1d-2.585278!2d49.465691!1m5!1m1!1s0x486e3c82c5f1825b:0xdef51d439910375c!2m2!1d-3.361175!2d51.718125!1m5!1m1!1s0x4871a59e4034a2d9:0x40d8b23d4978ac0!2m2!1d-2.5765283!2d51.7818576!1m5!1m1!1s0x480d20
<daftykins> ouch at that URL :D
<OerHeks> it works!
<OerHeks> oh ithought you made a round trip on Guernsey
<daftykins> hehe that'd take 40 minutes to drive :)
<daftykins> (seriously)
<lotuspsychje> good evening mates
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-missing-apps-is-no-longer-a-reason-to-not-dump-windows-491281.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hi there OerHeks
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> hi daftykins :p
<daftykins> i am back from mountain bikings!
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> i once saw a downhill snake-road video, was so crazy
<lotuspsychje> they passed by each other so close to the cliffs
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb11919604/p4pb11919604.jpg
<daftykins> there's the bike i hired one afternoon whilst mine was broken :D
<lotuspsychje> nice bike
<lotuspsychje> i want an electric bike :p
<daftykins> ^_^
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWrQJC7PVe4
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: good evening
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: good evening :) Anything interesting happening?
<lotuspsychje> chilling on irc :p
<TJ-> I've jost sat down to do some bluez/bluetooth hacking
 * daftykins reads a live blog of the ongoing Apple event - aka the cult news
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ssshhhh the channel is logged :p
<TJ-> huh?
<lotuspsychje> h4cking :p
<daftykins> ;]
<TJ-> You mean cracking? see http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> :)
<OerHeks> lolz @ daftykins 'install windows' .. maybe he is on mac
<daftykins> also possible :)
<daftykins> i just find it silly sometimes when you get these people trying to pass on their personal emergencies, when sometimes trying to achieve their tasks with Linux is going to be an uphill battle
<daftykins> so if it _really_ does have a time factor, do it the way it'll work :>
<cyberscmc> hey
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-10
<TJ-> Sad state of affairs when I have to go back to Precise and kernel v3.2 to avoid regressions in the Bluetooth core
<OerHeks> I just read you
<OerHeks> i setup my apple magic trackpad, no problem at all, TJ-
<TJ-> OerHeks: It depends on the way the device authorised. Devices that use the original Bluetooth PinCode fail because the stupid developers ripped out functionality and didn't replace it for bluez 5.x
<TJ-> I get sick and tired of this kind of attitude where devs think it is OK to re-write a codebase and release it before it fully replaces the existing functionality
<OerHeks> You mean like the standard pin 0000?
<TJ-> No PINs at all are support. BT has two authentication methods: PINcode (the original)  and PassCode. They've ripped out PINcode support and not replaced it
<TJ-> So devices that work fine with 14.04 fail with 15.10
<TJ-> I found another, similar, issue with the kernel bluetooth driver tonight. I have a USB BT adapter that won't function correctly on 15.10, 14.04, or 13.04. I found out tonight it's fine on 12.04 with kernel v3.2. Between v3.2 and v3.8 the kernel's net/bluetooth/hci_core.c broke it.
<OerHeks> I am not sure what you mean, i see this, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/bt.png  and works
<OerHeks> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<TJ-> I waste so much time tracking these issues down, repeatedly, that I want to give the devs a slap
<TJ-> Yes, you can see the GUI bits, but there is no longer any bluez bluetoothd code for PINcode support. It uses PassPhrase instead... and older BT devices did not have PassPhrase, so it breaks them
<TJ-> The bugs are bug 1491988  and  bug 1490347
<ubot5> bug 1491988 in linux (Ubuntu) "15.10: Multiple Bluetooth controllers not found" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491988
<ubot5> bug 1490347 in bluez (Ubuntu) "[Regresision] 15:10 - Cannot pair with devices using PIN codes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490347
<OerHeks> TJ-, how did you get bluez 5.3? i am on 4.101-0ubuntu25
<OerHeks> wily only ?
<TJ-> Yes; testing the dev version now we're closing on the release
<OerHeks> ah oke. most of those commands do not apply on 15.04
<TJ-> I've already fixed a crypto bug in GRUB this week; hope I can get these 2 pinned down and fixed as well
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o/ .... keeping your seat warm .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tnx mate ill take over from here
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Great, it is time I thought about vacating .
<lotuspsychje> spread the word to update systems soon
<lotuspsychje> !usn
<ubot5> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> new exploits been patched
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yepper, I be a fanatic about keeping my system(s) updated .
<lotuspsychje> same here mate
<lotuspsychje> healthy paranoia cant harm :p
<daftykins> wow magnolia has a hot head
<OerHeks> 10 september is a troll day ?
<daftykins> i see they still come here then :>
<daftykins> i think they all are :)
<OerHeks> i'll sit back and zip my coffee for a while
<daftykins> i really am beginning to enjoy the ignore function
<OerHeks> Meanwhile in Japan: "Prime Minister Abe will do its best to deal with the disaster, making the saving of human life our highest priority." http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/site/index.php?pageid=event_desc&edis_id=ED-20150910-50029-JPN
<OerHeks> hi wileee
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> ah EriC^^ you found your way back in :>
<EriC^^> \o
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> surely CharlesW is a troll :P
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> seriously, even 'memtest' has been deleted now?
<daftykins> what the hell
<OerHeks> nope not deleted
<daftykins> no?
<daftykins> never existed?
<OerHeks> it might be in that folder, something has changed
<OerHeks> tools?
<daftykins> sorry i mean from ubottu's factoids
<OerHeks> !testing
<ubot5> To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<OerHeks> https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=memtest
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> bit vague
<daftykins> that guy skinux is such an asshole, always got problems - shows no courtesy to those who help
<TJ-> :)
<TJ-> I think he's related to JOW in respect of not listening to repeated advice
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i was told about JOW's regular University IP drama
<daftykins> sounds really silly
<OerHeks> it is always ubuntu's problem
<pauljw> bbl
<OerHeks> daftykins, i think it is the solarstorms man
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> so much scum in the world today
<daftykins> and far too much allowed internet access
<OerHeks> just checked my calendar, it is not weekend, right?
<daftykins> nope :(
<daftykins> they've started early
<OerHeks> ah 11 sept ...
<daftykins> wow i had to check what day it was
<OerHeks> Do you suffer bicycle-lag ?
<OerHeks> (jetlag)
<daftykins> :D non-island lag!
<daftykins> i shall go laugh myself to sleep over a long-term user copying an ISO onto a flash drive
<daftykins> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-11
<OerHeks> that ugly guy gamblore is back, ugh
<lordievader> Good morning
<OerHeks> :-)
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> this Synology NAS one is a real pickle.
<daftykins> managing IPs for a new user is not an easy task
<OerHeks> oh, i have a networkdrive or NAS too, still haven't looked at a way to mount it. i have it powered off most of the time.
<daftykins> i've never touched NFS personally, samba is easy though
<OerHeks> But i don't want to mount it when it is shut-off, sure there is a solution for that
<daftykins> hmm that's true
<daftykins> the ones i have for clients i want to last longer, so i have 24x7 certified disks in and have power management disabled
<OerHeks> If those trolls come alive with sunflares, daftykins, be aware http://www.n3kl.org/sun/noaa.html
<daftykins> there's a geomagnetic storm!
<daftykins> D:
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-12
<OerHeks> double espresso coming up for Tj
<OerHeks> :-D
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> good (early) morning guys
<OerHeks> you are pretty late, mate :-D
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> i just dumped 3 pc's
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> whats the plan?
<OerHeks> * without ram/hdd/powerblock
<OerHeks> Nothing, just sad about nobody wants them
<OerHeks> Now i have a little more space to breath
<lotuspsychje> ah, i also trash out empty pc's to the trashpark
<lotuspsychje> empty cases nobody ever want :p
<OerHeks> I brought one to the scrapyard, last year they would give 10 euro for each. now nothing.
<lotuspsychje> but i empty them out completly just mobo, i dont remove
<OerHeks> I'm collectin cpus now
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> for thr antique collection :p
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^  TJ- and Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> oh and daftykins surely grabbing a beer again :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o? Shift change already ? Time flies as we have so much fun .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: im too early, keep it busy your doing great :p
<OerHeks> Should i make a list of items, or is this pic enough? http://picpaste.com/pcparts-d2r5DkWV.JPG
<lotuspsychje> ok so windows 10 is free,full of privacy issues and forcing users to update without permission...and still 75 million users already upgraded..wth's going on?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: nice collection!
<OerHeks> Nope, i don't get a free copy of windows 10 :-(
<lotuspsychje> i think the mass cow tribe only understands the word 'free'
<TJ-> morning lotuspsychje ... was miles away in Xorg land :)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you need to build something with that collection :p
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lol you tech dreamer
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: maybe find empty NAS case and make home network storage?
<OerHeks> I have plenty machines spare to do so, but first i go clean my house a little more, washing windows and so on, before it is too cold.
<OerHeks> server stuff is winter time
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah, total transformation
<OerHeks> And we might get some nice autumn days, who knows
<TJ-> I daren't show photos of all the gadgets I've got here - cupboards and crates full :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lol
<OerHeks> I am happy to park my bicycle in my basement again
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: yeah i think its gonna get warm
<OerHeks> TJ-, please do
<OerHeks> maybe we can swap
<OerHeks> btw this pic is besides the crate of networkcables, powersupplies and spare computers and monitors
<TJ-> OerHeks: I've got a mini data-center here, and lots of gadgets for forensics/debugging, as well as older equipment for use in legacy data recovery tasks
<OerHeks> 'I've been a very bad girl,' she said, biting her lip. 'I need to be punished.' 'Very well,' he said and installed Windows 10 on her laptop.
 * TJ- sniggers
 * OerHeks facepalms
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Wife is sitting beside me - on Windows 10 . I had to share ^ . she emphatically said " I like Windows 10, it is fast " .
<OerHeks> I have never seen windows 10 working .. yet.
 * lotuspsychje doenst wanna see it :p
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Wife runs a graphics station . Took only a bit to adjust for her, and yes she likes Win10 for what she does .
<OerHeks> With win 8.1 i tried to help friends connecting a canon printer .. "No driver available :-(" i hope win 10 does better
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> (We also pay high dollar for malware protection) , and the time spent in 'protecting' .
<lotuspsychje> this time they have ridicoulized themselfs very bad...
<Bashing-om> even if it is systemd - I am going to 'buntu !
<lordievader> Good morning
<daftykins> since when did i get the reputation for drinking XD
<daftykins> that's a bad lotus!
<daftykins> ever feel like you're talking to a brick wall? :D
<pauljw> heheh...
<OerHeks> no, but i have felt a brick wall once .. is that the same feeling?
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> when i was in Wales we were all stood at a hotel reception when a friend of mine kept asking if they had any spare beds
<daftykins> the poor hotel manager said about 4 times in a row "no we're fully booked"
<daftykins> we were all a bit shocked he kept repeating himself XD
<daftykins> (my friend repeating himself that is, asking the same thing again and again)
<daftykins> hmm when cfhowlett comes back, he has an M3800 i think - but i was sure he's already been speaking to this guy
<OerHeks> ah, good to know
<OerHeks> i am glad i got sofar
<OerHeks> This is worth a ubuntu page...
<OerHeks> .. or... should he try Wily ? kernel 4.2 solves a lot of things
<daftykins> mmm not sure really, it's weird to go as far as visible wireless networks with intel hardware (which is usually fine) and get nothing
<daftykins> this guy that's talking about installing packages with npm, do we really allow alternative package manager support? or is it some other magical tech?
<OerHeks> Yes, it is NodeJS stuff, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-node-js-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-server
<OerHeks> send him to server, i guess?
<daftykins> seems more appropriate yeah
<daftykins> been a long time since i ducked my head in there to see how active it is :D
<OerHeks> pretty active, but one should be patient. weekend is probably the best time.
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> hi daftykins :p
<pauljw> hi
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> :)  how are you today lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> fine fine tnx pauljw bout you?
<pauljw> doing well, too, thnx.
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^ how you doing mate :p
<EriC^^> good thx, you?
<lotuspsychje> great tnx
<lotuspsychje> good evening wileee
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust :p
<lotuspsychje> long time no see
<MonkeyDust> hi
<lotuspsychje> how you doin mate
<MonkeyDust> just found this great command: inxi
<lotuspsychje> whats that
<MonkeyDust> it shows basic or advanced system settings
<sifosifosifo> hello :)
<lotuspsychje> !info inxi
<ubot5> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.16-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 120 kB, installed size 564 kB
<MonkeyDust> and even the weather
<sifosifosifo> what is the best gui for ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | sifosifosifo
<ubot5> sifosifosifo: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<MonkeyDust> sifosifosifo  what you like most, that's the best
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: is that an indicator or gui program?
<sifosifosifo> i need for pentium 3 :)
<sifosifosifo> for very old computer :)
<lotuspsychje> sifosifosifo: xubuntu or lubuntu will do fine
<sifosifosifo> ok thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  cli, try 'inxi -r'
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: lemme test that stuff :p
<MonkeyDust> or inxi -A
<MonkeyDust> or inxi -W amsterdam,holland
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ inxi -A
<lotuspsychje> Audio:     Card-1: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Wrestler HDMI Audio driver: snd_hda_intel
<lotuspsychje>            Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) driver: snd_hda_intel
<lotuspsychje>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ver: k3.13.0-63-generic
<lotuspsychje> cool
<MonkeyDust> or inxi -F
<wileee> lotuspsychje, howdee ; )
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ inxi -W brussels,belgium
<lotuspsychje> Weather:   Conditions: 61 F (16 C) - rain Time: September 12, 8:55 PM CEST
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: tnx for that mate!
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  are you dutch or belgian?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: belgian
<MonkeyDust> ah, me too, thought you were dutch
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: wich city
<MonkeyDust> antwerp
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: bruges here
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: inxi is very usefull greattt
<TJ-> I just wish it didn't Depend: on X11 packages; those should be Recommends:, so inxi can be installed on servers and such-like
<MonkeyDust> inxi scares me a bit, inxi -i also shows the wan IP address
<lordievader> TJ-: I believe that is a compile flag for inxi.
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps not.
<TJ-> lordievader: regardless; the Ubuntu packages would be more useful without that dependency
<lordievader> Agreed.
<TJ-> I'm having a fight with grub right now; sorting out its USB serial support. I might look at that in, oh, about a year :)
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: love the color theme on inxi output :p
<lotuspsychje> im using colortail for syslog myself
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail
<ubot5> colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (vivid), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  yes, i've been playing with color schemes too :)
<TJ-> journalctl does all that for you :)
<lotuspsychje> !info journalctl
<ubot5> Package journalctl does not exist in vivid
<MonkeyDust> !info journalctl trusty
<ubot5> Package journalctl does not exist in trusty
<MonkeyDust> !find journal
<ubot5> Found: libsystemd-journal-dev, gnome-activity-journal, libghc-libsystemd-journal-dev, libghc-libsystemd-journal-doc, libghc-libsystemd-journal-prof, libghc-monad-journal-dev, libghc-monad-journal-doc, libghc-monad-journal-prof, liblivejournal-perl, python-schooltool.lyceum.journal (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=journal&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: point us the right direction :p
<lotuspsychje> !info journalctl wily
<ubot5> Package journalctl does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: this is default on wily man page perhaps for systemd?
<TJ-> !info systemd wily
<ubot5> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is required. Version 222-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 3472 kB, installed size 19468 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<TJ-> journalctl is the CLI interface to the journald logs
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: so comes togheter with systemd?
<TJ-> Yes. It's very, very, powerful. Beats grep/tail/etc.,
<lotuspsychje> NICE :P
<lotuspsychje> ill test it on 16.04 :p
<TJ-> On Wily the logs are also being passed to rsyslogd so all the expected text logs are also there
<lordievader> Journalctl is rather nice, being able to specify from what unit you want logs is very usefull.
<TJ-> The only one that is empty is /var/log/dmesg (but avaiable via 'dmesg' directly, of course)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: also syntax highlighted?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it auto-highlights messages based on their level so they stand out. Errors in red, etc.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<TJ-> And you can easily filter logs to see a sub-set of messages from services you're interested in, and set --since --before date ranges
<TJ-> My primary dislike of systemd was that distro's weren't configuring it to forward the logs to rsylogd so we lost easy access to logs in the event of a failure. Now the distros are doing that, it's the best of both worlds. On a running system, using 'journalctl' saves about 50% of the time trying to locate useful log messages.
<lotuspsychje> sounds nicely
<daftykins> very novel one this Qukslice
<EriC^^> what's novel mean
<daftykins> 'original'
<EriC^^> ah i see
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i dunno if this guy's trolling or what
<EriC^^> now he says permission denied :O
<daftykins> i think it's a big show personally
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-13
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/enlightenment-0-19-10-open-source-desktop-environment-out-now-with-10-bugfixes-491598.shtml
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-12
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Bashing-om> OK, I am all set to learn something, I be look'n .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-13
<lordievader> Good morning
<Bashing-om> I got to bail out !
<BluesKaj-pi> Hiyas all
<nicomachus> just installed Nougat on my Nexus
<nicomachus> it's... ok.
<nacc> nicomachus: maybe a not noticeable upgrade is a good thing? i'm doing the same right now
<nicomachus> nacc: I don't like the new notification pull-down
<nacc> nicomachus: hrm, i'll be interested to see if i do :)
<nicomachus> nacc: http://i.imgur.com/zxxLSOe.jpg
<nacc> nicomachus: interesting, that does seem like a big change
<nicomachus> and boring.
<nicomachus> white/gray background. Lots of text, no icons.
<nicomachus> when I get a lot of notifications it just turns into a paragraph.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-14
<baizon> https://i.imgur.com/LPOA1rs.gifv
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> \o
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: where is the "shit key"? lol
<nicomachus> I'd rather not press and hold it.
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Ouch .. did I do that / .. No let us not do that key !
<nicomachus> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<OerHeks> hmm 2nd chrome update within 24 hrs
<daftykins> o0
<OerHeks> now Version 53.0.2785.116 (64-bit)
<OerHeks> Log started: 2016-09-14  14:39:39 google-chrome-stable_53.0.2785.113-1_amd64.deb  (53.0.2785.113-1) over (53.0.2785.101-1)
<OerHeks> and gmail down .. https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status
<daftykins> works here (:
<OerHeks> ah, here too again.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ! Are you early ? Shift change already ?
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om im bit early yes :p
<lotuspsychje> 1 day left to work and 1 week holiday yesss
<Bashing-om> Taking a break are you ? Anything special in the holiday plans ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: we hired a villa with an inside pool
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: so when its rainy, we can enjoy aswell
<Bashing-om> Lightening excepted . with a pool - as ya already wet, what is the big deal with rain ?
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: well holiday is in belgium, the king country of the rain :p
<lotuspsychje> you cant trust it here
<Bashing-om> Well .. in any ways .. enjoy the stay in Belgium. In all my running about I never got to vist in Europe . :(
<lotuspsychje> oh, i never went to the states :p
<Bashing-om> THen ^ perhaps I do not feel so bad and neglected after all ....
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> \o
<Bashing-om> ducasse: o/ ,, Relieve is here !
<ducasse> Bashing-om: get yourself some sleep, mate :)
<Bashing-om> I been try'n to get off .. I get pinged again and here I go again :).
<ducasse> :)
<Bashing-om> I'm off to bed . can do this no longer . G nite :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> yay - my new keyboard has arrived! \o/
<ducasse> joy of joys :)
<fione> hello. Is this the right channel to ask for software recommendation?
<ducasse> fione: worth a shot :)
<fione> need pdf reader with highlight feature... I haven't found one with changes that persist. Possibly not involving wine?
<ducasse> with higlight i have no idea, sorry. try #ubuntu, there are more people there that might know...
<ducasse> or ##linux, for that matter
<irishman2020> looking for an article that breaks down the differences between windows cpu % calculation and linux cpu % calculation. anyone know of one?
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-16
<Bashing-om> Thunderstorm .. me be gone down for the count .
<ducasse> morning all!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> wb BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<ducasse> everything well in your corner of the world?
<ducasse> daftykins: you around, or still across the pond?
<BluesKaj> he's still marked away
<ducasse> didn't see that, sorry
<BluesKaj> wow, suddenly bigtime cpu usage on FF
<ducasse> BluesKaj: what os are you running on your rpi? i need to fix some stuff on mine, so i'm looking for a good base to work with.
<BluesKaj> dunno which is worse FF with or without adblockers
<ducasse> have you tried privoxy instead?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, I'm running a modded raspbian-jessie, rather than their xfce/ldxe combo desktop, I'm using lxde exclusively.Also i moved  root dir to a fast 3.0 USB stick, which makes it much faster
<ducasse> i can imagine, sd card isn't too quick. i mostly just need a good base for kodi, but want to also add a few other things for convenience.
<BluesKaj> that way the sd card only has to boot the system, since my first one died after 8-9 formats trying out different OSs ...lot's od uders are now using ubuntu mate with root on usb
<BluesKaj> of users
<BluesKaj> thinking of switching to ubuntu-mate, but ai like the lxde deskrop, and kodi runs fine on my setup as an app
<ducasse> i was thinking of setting kodi up to run as the wm, as most of the other stuff i want are just things i can handle via ssh. i'll look at both raspbian and ubuntu mate, though.
<BluesKaj> ok ,, yakkety has some ppa packages that need testing ...bbiab
<JanC> I don't think Kodi can run as a WM?
<ducasse> JanC: iirc it can, i think that's how several of these media player distros are set up. there even used to be an entry in /usr/share/xsessions for it, don't know if that's still there.
<ducasse> (i know it doesn't actually function as a wm, i was talking about autologin to an x session that just runs kodi fullscreen on startup)
<JanC> right, that wouldn't make it a "WM", but more like a graphical shell or something
<ducasse> i know, just bad choice of words.
<BluesKaj> was looking into i3 tiling yesterday, but I'm too much of a gui user to bother with that
<JanC> tiling is a form of GUI?
<BluesKaj> I didn't say that
<ducasse> i3 is really nice, especially on multi-monitor systems.
<BluesKaj> it's mostly shells placed evenly on your screen depending on haow many you enable at any one time
<JanC> ?
<JanC> it works for all windows, not just shells...
<BluesKaj> well I didn't see anything but shells in the exampleson the i3 site
<ducasse> BluesKaj: unlike some tiling wms, i3 can also 'float' windows, and does so automatically for dialogs and such.
<BluesKaj> at first i thought it would be neat, but still prefer switching with activities on xenial and yaketty or virtual desktops on trusty
<JanC> https://i3wm.org/screenshots/i3-10.png ?
<BluesKaj> what's with ? on every post, JanC?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: you might like awesome, it can tag windows and create workspaces with all windows with a certain tag on the fly. i dislike the way most desktops handle multiple screens, personally.
<JanC> it's a question mark, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ducasse, well, I liked the virtual desktops on kde/plasma4 , but after 15.04 and plasma5 the devs regressed that feature without a blink and shoved activities down our throats, a much clunkier methos in my view
<BluesKaj> method
<BluesKaj> JanC, I'm surprised you didn't use one there :-)
<ducasse> i've never really looked much at kde, so i can't comment. i like i3, though, lightweight and flexible. the people in #i3 are very helpful to those who rtfm :)
<BluesKaj> ducasse, too bad they called it "awesome", such an overused word for all kinds non-awsome things these days
<ducasse> ...and horrible to google :-/
<BluesKaj> I'll bet
<ducasse> what i didn't like about awesome was lua, but i understand why some people see it as a major feature. i don't want to learn a new language just for my wm, though.
<BluesKaj> well, being a basic home user makes it unnecessary for me to run more "advanced" WMs etc, since i don't feel the need for them ...testing dev OSs can be difficult enough without adding unneeded apps to the mix :-)
<ducasse> i view desktop environments as "adding unneeded apps to the mix" :)
<BluesKaj> well, that's your choice, mine's just different, that's my view
<ducasse> absolutely :) people's workflows are so individual, i'm happy there are so many choices available.
<BluesKaj> I don't have a "workflow", mostly I just muck about :-)
<ducasse> :)
<ducasse> btw, virtual desktops on kde4 - was that workspaces as most wms implement them or something different?
<BluesKaj> well, they could be workspaces if set up that way
<BluesKaj> basically they just ordinary numbered desktops which can have different backgrounds and as many apps per as one wishes
<ducasse> pretty much what other desktops/wms do. and this is missing from plasma?
<BluesKaj> it's been deleted in plasma5
<ducasse> odd, i'd think it's a pretty basic feature...
<BluesKaj> according to the devs, it's a complex setup that wasn't renewed
<ducasse> well, their choice i guess. earlier today there was a guy in #i3 who was running kde plasma, but with i3 instead of kwin. interesting setup.
 * BluesKaj nods
<ducasse> !info linux-image-generic yakkety
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.9136.37 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-17
<daftykins> ducasse: still in the US yep :)
<ducasse> daftykins: ok, have fun then :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> \o
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you?
<ducasse> good, thanks - and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lordievader> Playtesting my ipad + keyboard setup
<lordievader> Works pretty well.
<ducasse> i'm still playing with my new das keyboard 4, i wish all hardware was this nice :)
<lordievader> Yeah, they make nice keyboards :D
<ducasse> absolutely, very happy with it. cherry blue switches, so nice clicky sound as well :D
<lordievader> Ah, got the brownes myself. Lot quieter :)
<ducasse> i was considering that, but i had a razer before that was based on cherry blue. this is much better, though. might get some damper rings if it gets annoying.
<lordievader> The advantage is that I can pick this up and use it somewhere where there are people around ;)
<lordievader> With blues it quickly gets annoying for other people.
<ducasse> i get that, but there's only me and a cat here, and she doesn't mind :)
<ducasse> in another setting i'd get the browns as well, even though they have a higher actuation point afair.
<lordievader> Yeah, they it doesn't matter much.
<lordievader> In any case, enjoy ;)
<ducasse> thanks, hope you're happy with the ipad kb :)
<lordievader> I am :D
<ducasse> some here might be interested in this, comparing an ubuntu box to various other offerings: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/the-router-rumble-ars-diy-build-faces-better-tests-tougher-competition/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks all ok?
<OerHeks> Sure, weekend :-)
<JanC> ducasse: a router test that only tests HTTP is rather stupid, no?
<lotuspsychje> im on holiday and trying to get ps3 controller synced
<lotuspsychje> seems like those wireless controllers are dead, not blinking at all and reset button doesnt work
<JanC> unless HTTP is _really_ the only thing you, which is doubtful
<lotuspsychje> hi ducasse & JanC
<JanC> *only thing you do*
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol your being ignored in main
<OerHeks> i am happy
<OerHeks> i don't take weekend support too much seriously
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> hi, lotuspsychje - happy on holiday? :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah very, house with inside pool :p
<lotuspsychje> check this
<lotuspsychje> http://www.booking.com/hotel/be/ard-39-cube.nl.html
<OerHeks> I have a pool too, 4 ft x 4 ft and 2 inch deep, with shower!
<OerHeks> oh, that is nice
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: weekend trip or longer? if the controller doesn't respond, the battery might be dead. plug it in and let it charge for a while, i used to have a ps3.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: good idea, would the controller load battery with usb ==> pc also?
<ducasse> most likely.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: 1 week swim holiday
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ok ill connect to laptop, leds should be blinking after a while?
<ducasse> i think you hold the reset button in to sync with ps3, don't quite remember.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: tried that, and the ps3 asks to hold PS button at start screen
<lotuspsychje> but no luck
<lotuspsychje> controller doesnt respond in any way
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: let it charge for about 30 mins, then try. i only used the ps3 intermittently, had to do that every time.
<lotuspsychje> ok great ill try
<lotuspsychje> lsusb doesnt show controller neither is that normal?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: never tried connecting it to a pc, so i don't know.
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: as i remember it though, the controller was absolutely dead until it reached a certain charge level.
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<lotuspsychje> that would be the only logic reason, unless its real dead...but both controllers not working
<lotuspsychje> and there's an external wireless docking station for them too
<lotuspsychje> i mean usb connected/wireless
<ducasse> i would imagine the docking is to keep the controllers charged when not in use.
<lotuspsychje> but only when the ps3 is ON?
<lotuspsychje> or would it take power OFF too?
<ducasse> the dock is connected to the ps3 or to power?
<lotuspsychje> to the ps3 front usb
<lotuspsychje> perhaps, when playing with 1 controller, the other is suppose to charge
<ducasse> hmm. i didn't really use the ps3, just had it for my nephew to use when visiting, all i remember was having to charge the controller every time the battery went dead. it was mentioned in the manual in small writing, i first thought the controller was dead when i had just bought it.
<lotuspsychje> yeah sounds logic to me
<lotuspsychje> ill come back later to see if its charged, tnx for the hint ducasse
<lotuspsychje> now swimming time :p
<ducasse> np
<ducasse> enjoy :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: didnt charge yet so far
<lotuspsychje> ill try again tomorrowz
<ducasse> hmm, no other ideas, sorry.
<lotuspsychje> perhaps not long enough yet
<lotuspsychje> or both dead :p
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys, have a nice evening!
<OerHeks> some trolls make me want to watch Jeff Dunham again
<pauljw> any excuse is a good one to watch Jeff Dunham!  :)
<BluesKaj_> ok I'll bite, whois jeff dunham?
<OerHeks> uhhhhh ... a guy that plays with dolls ?
<OerHeks> :-D
<pauljw> :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-18
<Bashing-om> Not enough action to keep me . Gone to bed . G nite .
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning, lordievader - all well? :)
<lordievader> Doing good here, having coffee. How are you?
<ducasse> fine thanks, enjoying my tea :)
<lordievader> What flavour?
<ducasse> this is some pu-ehr (sp) i bought a while back, quite nice.
<ducasse> not one of the really good expensive ones, though :)
<lordievader> Oeh, I like Pu-Ehr :D
<ducasse> i always have to triple-check the spelling, though :) tasted it at a friend's house, was sold at once :)
<ducasse> these neo-nazi-anti-jew spammers are back, been in #ubuntu twice in less than two hours.
 * lordievader is happy not to be in #ubuntu
<lordievader> Way to busy for my taste.
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw how are you doing?
<pauljw> doing well thanks, you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, holidays
<pauljw> ah, good times :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<OerHeks> hi-di-hi BluesKaj
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> \o lotuspsychje . All quiet on the Western front . Have another cuppa .
<lotuspsychje> hey mate
<lotuspsychje> morning mr-jules
<mr-jules> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> where you from mr-jules ?
<mr-jules> from tampa and you ?
<lotuspsychje> belgium, europe
<Bashing-om> mr-jules: You in Tampa now - hurricane power outages ??
<mr-jules> i'm in chicago now
<mr-jules> miami doesn't exist anymore
<mr-jules> i won't come back
<Bashing-om> Ouch, but from the news reports, Miami was not hit as hard as was expected ( storm surge flooding and such ).
<lotuspsychje> i feel with you guys...
<lotuspsychje> its crazy whats happening
<mr-jules> wtf happen with the world.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<Bashing-om> good nite all ,. keep safe.
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning lotus
<lotuspsychje> how are you today ducasse
<ducasse> still sleepy :) you?
<lotuspsychje> had a few coffees, at 11 work at new work at my day off
<ducasse> aha, right. election day here, i'm planning to go and vote early, avoid queue.
<lotuspsychje> ah, good luck and pick the best person ducasse
<ducasse> still debating whether to vote with my head or my heart, voting for the party i really want to vote for is probably a bad tactical move :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> we didnt vote last time..
<ducasse> or i could just give them a big 'f u' and vote pirate party ;)
<lotuspsychje> i know thats also a bad move, cause votes will go to biggest party
<lotuspsychje> that might be the most tacticle way, to vote with many on a small pirate party
<ducasse> they don't stand a chance in hell of getting in.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/linux-phone-crowdfunder-hits-200k-ahead-trend-line-succeed
<lotuspsychje> wow..
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-aims-to-bring-its-ubuntu-snappy-technologies-to-android-devices-517677.shtml
<lotuspsychje> thats some news
<ducasse> maybe. you think the linux phone has a chance? not sure i do...
<lotuspsychje> the urge is big on users
<lotuspsychje> but will the company stand against all others?
<ducasse> it's a difficult market to have any impact at all in, imo
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> i mean, i'd love one, i just don't think it's very likely to succeed unless they offer something special
<lotuspsychje> i believe something will happen someday
<ducasse> we need optimists :)
<lotuspsychje> its a matter of time someone will bring out something that will be installable on all phones
<ducasse> drivers etc are a huge problem there
<lotuspsychje> yeah its not easy portin for sure
<ducasse> i'm considering just saving up money and getting a blackphone
<ducasse> might be the best choice
<lotuspsychje> lemme check that
<lotuspsychje> looks cool
<lotuspsychje> https://itsfoss.com/open-source-alternatives-android/
<ducasse> yes, well - we'll see. sorry, i'm just not very optimistic about this :)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: oof, it's absolutely pouring down outside :(
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> here, lil bit rainy
<ducasse> really windy and wet here. i'll wait for it to pass a bit before i go out.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: going on vote with a yellow raincoat isnt the best indeed :p
<ducasse> i've got a black umbrella, that will work better :)
<lotuspsychje> vote in style
<ducasse> always :)
<ducasse> oerheks: i feel like saying "sorry, but helping you is too much trouble for me" :)
<oerheks> this nasty bug happens with a large number of files in a folder, so not everyone is affected :-(
<ducasse> still, if he can't be bothered to file a bug that's really lazy
<oerheks> true, but i am not sure the patch is not applied
<ducasse> he would find out if he filed a bug
<ducasse> plus it could actually help other users
<oerheks> hmmmm https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/09/11/copyright-vote-change-europes-internet/
<oerheks> what will this give: websites go down because nobody visits them anymore due to popups/hooverover-crap and annoying dialogbuttons?
<oerheks> :-D
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> oerheks: jesus, that is scary. copyright can diaf as far as i care...
<ducasse> wb BluesKaj - all good today?
<oerheks> ducasse, jups, the end of popup blockers and ad blockers
<oerheks> but this will be a boomerang :-D
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, oerheks , yes, fine here and you guys ?
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj, just discussing this > https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/09/11/copyright-vote-change-europes-internet/
<ducasse> oerheks: hopefully they just mean dns filtering ;)
<oerheks> maybe websites will present a fake page, with fake news..
<BluesKaj> heh, some acquaintnaces only us e their pcs for facebook , practically nothing else, and fake news there is predominanat noand this where they get their news. It's scary because they spread this crap ...maybe a lilttle filtering wouldn't be so bad
<BluesKaj> I can't believe how naive some ppla are about the internet
<oerheks> :-)
<ducasse> wonder how this will affect us, we're not a member state but members of the eec
<BluesKaj> I'm seriously thinking of dropping facebook altogether due to the bullsh*t and click bait stories
<oerheks> TIPP or WIPP or whatever USA is pushing through our throat...
<oerheks> or build a new internet :-D
<ducasse> oerheks: aren't those dead now?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i've got a facebook account of sorts, but i never use it. haven't logged in in months.
<oerheks> oh, they call it TTIP now.. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transatlantic_Trade_and_Investment_Partnership
<ducasse> hasn't that been the name all along?
<ducasse> we're having an election today, might be a perfect opportunity to vote for "screw the us" party...
<BluesKaj> no need, they already screwed themselves
<oerheks> it is really getting ugly here, fixed contracts are blocking innovations, they say...
<oerheks> but i am oke, i have a house and a dog an €1000/month, too little to live from, but too much to die :-D
<ducasse> :)
 * ducasse wonders when ghostnik11 will realize that thing will never work 100% with linux...
<oerheks> ducasse, i told him i gave up, i have such 1000ta too
<oerheks> baytrail horror, 32 bit uefi ..
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> ooh nasty
<ducasse> i think he's too young to be realistic, he seems like a kid at times
<oerheks> well, there are enough pages with outdated tips
<oerheks> .. you need kernel 4.4 ... you need kernel 4.7 ... you need kernel 4.9... you need kernel 4.11
<oerheks> ( but don't run updates)
<ducasse> hi daftykins
<daftykins> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> hey daftykins
<BluesKaj> was hoping for some insight into the pipewire media suite fedora is working on in fedora 27 devel OS, but there's not much documentation, so I'm dumpng it off my spare hdd in favour of something more interesting, whatever that might be.
<ducasse> gentoo? ;)
<daftykins> tune in this time next week to see if we've lost BluesKaj to Arch :O
<ducasse> hey!
 * ducasse uses arch on his desktop :-P
<BluesKaj> ducasse, no. I'm, not that ambitious, and I'm not a masocist either  :-)
<daftykins> :O
<BluesKaj> daftykins, already tried arch, it was anticlimactic after all the work
<ducasse> i didn't think so either, BluesKaj :) gentoo is too much hassle even for me, and i have a pretty high tolerance :)
<daftykins> BluesKaj: sounds about right :>
<BluesKaj> arch is ok, but it didn't live up to all the hype at the time
<BluesKaj> that's about 3or 4 yrs agao
<ducasse> worst thing about arch is the hype
<daftykins> you mean it's not here to ressurect Jesus, bring about world peace and do all my work for me? :(
<ducasse> no, just the first two.
<daftykins> ah
<BluesKaj> qhehe
<BluesKaj> i found their support chat full of juveys fooling around like little kids on a schoolyard
<ducasse> you could try out one of the opensolaris-based thingamajigs? openindiana is nice.
<BluesKaj> solaris is a bit too off the beaten path for me
<ducasse> it's nice, though
<nicomachus> someone tagged me here but idk when
<oerheks> hmmm not today ? https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/09/11/%23ubuntu-discuss.html
<nicomachus> could have been any time since riday but I'm too lazy to check through the logs.
<nicomachus> Friday*
<nicomachus> oh I see. it was daftykins talking about Oreo.
<nicomachus> daftykins: I haven't seen that and my mobile data usage isn't any higher than normal. .96gb so far this month.
<nicomachus> isn't there a "last" command or something?
<ducasse> weechat has a 'highlights' plugin that keeps track of them
<daftykins> nicomachus: ah maybe it's on the Pixels then, dunno!
<nicomachus> daftykins: I'm on Project Fi, though, too, so Google does a pretty damn good job of monitoring the data usage.
<nicomachus> err... darn*
<daftykins> :)
<ducasse> the fiber people are now digging _really_ close to me, considering if i can bribe them to dig up the road to me at night and hook me up
<nacc> ducasse: +1 :)
<nicomachus> ducasse: worth a shot!
<oerheks> girlielt is a troll, did not want to read info we gave him, too lazy
<nacc> oerheks: +1, ignoring
<nacc> fwiw, i believe to see 'running' units, you can do `systemctl --state=runnin`
<nacc> *running
<oerheks> list running units = systemctl list-units , failed = systemctl –failed, available = systemctl list-unit-files
<nacc> oerheks: tbc, list-units does not list running units
<nacc> oerheks: iiuc, it lists loaded units
<nacc> on my system, it explicitly shows exited units, etc.
<oerheks> oh :-(
<immu> ducasse, lordievader
<immu> hi
<lordievader> Evening ;)
<immu> night here
<immu> whats up
<immu> Bashing-om, hi
<Bashing-om> immu: Good day in our neighborhood ?
<immu> yesh Bashing-om
<immu> yours Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> immu: Getting settled in, see what I can do this day :)
<immu> what are your plans by the way? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> I am still massaging data bases as I get -a-round-2-it . In between support on 4 fronts .
<immu> ok good nite
<immu> i am off to sleep
<immu> yeah
<ducasse> Bashing-om: aren't you using an older nvidia? which one was it?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: No, on nvidia - went to a too new for 14.04 . GTX710 .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-12
<ducasse> morning all
<jink> Hi ducasse.
<ducasse> \o jink
<jink> ^__^
<EriC^^> morning ducasse o/
<ducasse> hi EriC^^ - all well?
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning lordievader - how's life treating you? :)
<lordievader> Quite allright, how are you doing?
<EriC^^> ducasse: yup, yourself?
<EriC^^> good morning lordievader
<ducasse> good here, it's absolutely _pouring_ down outside, i'm inside where it's nice and warm :)
<lordievader> Hey EriC^
 * lordievader slided coffee into the room
 * ducasse swears and mumbles
<lordievader> ducasse: What is going on?
<ducasse> just some guy who was asking how to start a remote x application (on the remote display), when what he _actually_ wanted was to show it on his local (windows) machine. he kept giving wrong answers and holding back information - bad way to start the day ;)
<brunch> damn, alt-arrowkey alt-fn causes desktop to switch to a tty
<brunch> 17.10 feels really unstable now
<Ben64> maybe they should hold off on releasing it until next month
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> wb BluesKaj - had your morning coffee yet? :)
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, not quite, on my 2nd cup. How's it going today?
<ducasse> pretty good day, just about to head out to get some groceries in between intense showers of rain. and you?
<BluesKaj> good here, clear and sunny, forecasting 25C today and lower 20s all week , cooling of nextweek to around 18 , that'll  be perfect for doing some work around the house and yard
<BluesKaj> no rain in the forecast
<ducasse> here we're hovering around 13°C, been raining constantly for a weel. forecast: one more day of pouring rain, then two days of thunderstorms
<BluesKaj> bummer, you're getting what we had in july and aug :/
<ducasse> oh, we had it then as well - it's been quite a wet summer :)
<BluesKaj> maybe we'll have less snow thi winter, I hope, now that I don't ski anymore
<BluesKaj> I miss it skiing , but my knees don't
<BluesKaj> err I miss skiing rather
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> well, opensuse didn't do much for me, my search continues....  :-)
<BluesKaj> the RPMs have poor nvidia driver support
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu Artful is very stable and quick compared to previous releases, even on this old pc
<immu> EriC^^,
<immu> EriC^^, hiiii
<EriC^^> hey immu
<EriC^^> how are you?
<immu> i am good on Ubuntu 17.10
<EriC^^> nice
<immu> watching apple live event booting into windows
<immu> brb
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-13
<oerheks> nacc, the response in ##linux is hilarious on xz :-D
<BenderRodriguez> oerheks!!!
<nacc> oerheks: i'm not there, hope it's good (feel free to pastebin, i don't htink it's logged)
<oerheks> nacc, as a solution i even gave him the old-releases trick to get access to wget, his original issue..
<oerheks> but no, he still ranted..
<oerheks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25525236/
<oerheks> still have no clue what his ppa name was..
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> about to have breakfast here
<ducasse> morning lotus
<ducasse> enjoy :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/top-gnome-3-26-features
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all good?
<lordievader> Jup, doing good here. How are you?
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> all good here
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, good to hear :)
<lotuspsychje> alot of wind & rain here this week
<lordievader> Indeed
<lotuspsychje> installing w7 on a machine to update a tomtom
<ducasse> here as well, and we're promised thunderstorms for the next two days
<lotuspsychje> as long as its not irma..were good ducasse
<ducasse> :)
<EriC^> hey lotuspsychje
<ducasse> morning EriC^
<EriC^> morning ducasse o/
<lordievader> Hey EriC^
<EriC^> hey lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<EriC^> good, you?
<lotuspsychje> work bbl guys
<brunch> good morning in the morning
<lordievader> Hey brunch__
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hey pauljw
<pauljw> morning BluesKaj :)
<pauljw> EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> hey pauljw :)
<EriC^^> how are you?
<pauljw> doing well, you?
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> good thanks
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> fog has finally lifted and the sun is poking thru
<EriC^^> nice
<pauljw> nice cool rainy day here today, 62F.
<oerheks> is WSL really a good idea ? http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10s-subsystem-for-linux-heres-how-hackers-could-use-it-to-hide-malware/
<nacc> oerheks: is W really a good idea? :)
<oerheks> nacc, i was happy with it, back in '98
<pauljw> excellent point nacc :)
<nacc> oerheks: heh ... almost 20 years ago!
<nacc> pauljw: :)
<nacc> i mean, i guess i get it, it's a way to gain entry into that world
<oerheks> yeah, when there was flightsimulator..
<nacc> and you hope to convince people to migrate eventually
<nacc> but ... i don't think that model actually works
<pauljw> many of didn't know better back then.
<oerheks> my 1st start with linux was back in 2002/2003 .. i failed, for many times :-(
<oerheks> then came knoppix ... and it went fast
<ducasse> \o everyone
<BluesKaj> o/ ducasse :-)
<ducasse> hey, how are you BluesKaj, all well?
<BluesKaj> yes, fine here ducasse, and you?
<ducasse> totally exhausted, but good :) had a really busy day here, finally back home and collapsed on the sofa :)
<BluesKaj> still raining there?
<ducasse> no, it's been fine today despite the forecast. we'll see tomorrow, the forecast says we've got two days of thunderstorms coming...
<BluesKaj> assume busy @ work
<ducasse> me?
<BluesKaj> yes, or do you work from home?
<ducasse> oh, i no longer work - i'm disabled now. just had a _lot_ of stuff to do today, so i've been out all day.
<BluesKaj> ok, understood
<immu> hi BluesKaj ducasse EriC^^ hi all
<EriC^^> hi immu
<ducasse> hi immu, EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi ducasse
<EriC^^> pretty calm in the ubuntu support channel
<ducasse> was just about to ask if there had been anything interesting in #u today
<oerheks> yes
<ducasse> hi oerheks :)
<EriC^^> i only signed in a while ago, it's pretty quiet though
<oerheks> if one cannot change things in their bios, one needs to set biospassword first
<EriC^^> i think it must have to do with having to register to talk in the channel
<oerheks> this solves some issues i encountered earlier
<EriC^^> we should get them to remove that
<oerheks> + R ? that is because of the trolling spammers
<ducasse> that's common on certain firmwares, yes
<EriC^^> especially acer
<ducasse> yup, among others
<EriC^^> oerheks: yup, but the user count has gone from about 1400 to like 1000 since that happened
<oerheks> oh, but some bouncers are blocked to, AFAIK
<EriC^^> i wonder if one can talk in ubuntu-unregged
<EriC^^> hmm, maybe they can put some kind of feature like the freenode channel has, where if you join you have to be voiced by a bot after some minutes before you can talk
<EriC^^> maybe that can apply it for unregged users, they can join but have to wait a few mins before asking, maybe give a msg to them about it and so they can prepare a question during that time
<EriC^^> *that=they
<oerheks> That would be a good idea, but that needs more active ops
<EriC^^> they can write a bot that does it automatically
<EriC^^> let Drone handle it since he's already op'd
<EriC^^> or you mean what if the spammers just wait a few mins then spam
<EriC^^> i guess that wouldn't work much :D
<ducasse> that's what i think would happen, the bots would just wait
<oerheks> or make an #ubuntu and #ubuntu-support channel :-D
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<BluesKaj> heh, regged used to mean regulated, guees it means registered in irc
<BluesKaj> and guees means guess -
<EriC^^> we could let the users fill in some kind of captcha
<EriC^^> either on a website using google's captcha or some written one the bot uses
<EriC^^> then they get voiced
<BluesKaj> that could prevent some spam bots
<immu> hmm
<ducasse> "elricsfate_live (~mint@unaffiliated/elricsfate) has quit"
<ducasse> "mint" - so that why he wouldn't answer which image he used...
<oerheks> yeah..
<oerheks> but 2 uefi partition, ...
<oerheks> no no refind is tha bomb.. rolf
<ducasse> i still say it's doable, but if he does what he said now, he'll just be using refind on one of them to boot both :)
<ducasse> my desktop has two disks with an esp on each, and i can select which to boot by pressing f8.
<oerheks> ducasse, that is logical
<ducasse> i had to do that because reason when testing something, and it does work.
<ducasse> *reasons
<ducasse> i don't support mint, though ;)
<oerheks> copy/paste i know why it is not working, use the real ubuntu, not mint
<oerheks> :-D
<ducasse> :)
<oerheks> nom nom nom https://cdn.techzine.nl/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/WD-Gold_2-556x432.jpg
<ducasse> it just annoys me when people try to deceive us like that. if they want to use mint they can bloody well use their support.
<ducasse> oh, wow
<oerheks> https://betanews.com/2017/09/12/western-digital-12tb-wd121kryz/
<ducasse> i could do with a few of those :)
<oerheks> made in Hoofddorp ( =nl)
<oerheks> it is just a few miles from here
<oerheks> platters are made in thailand i guess
<immu> nighty boys
<ducasse> late tonight, oerheks is on his way to hoofddorp on his bike to fill up the box with drives ;)
<oerheks>  $521.99 ... you want 10x ?
<ducasse> that's actually not bad
<oerheks> 8+2 spare ?
<oerheks> :-D
<ducasse> i should probably get some sleep soon, seems quiet here anyway
<oerheks> Yes, do so, eat some soup and sleep
<ducasse> soup - good idea. maybe some noodles...
<ducasse> oddly quiet here, i wonder where my furry friend went.
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<Bashing-om> o/ lotuspsychje & EriC^^ .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> alot of pings
<ducasse> morning all
<lotuspsychje> bbl work guys
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day ducasse
<brunch> Good morning, folks!
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<leftyfb> "I want to do this stupid and near impossible thing. Don't tell me to tell you why, just tell me how to do it"
<oerheks> leftyfb, do visitors expect us to ask: what is your weird bug?
<daftykins> :)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<oerheks> heya lotuspsychje
<oerheks> lotuspsychje, ducasse and me want you!
<lotuspsychje> hey hey oerheks how are you
 * oerheks firing up telegram
<oerheks> You do have telegram don't you?
<lotuspsychje> what you need from lotus :p
<lotuspsychje> yeah on smartphone
<oerheks> good, we want to know how it works
<ducasse> hi lotus
<ducasse> do you like it?
<lotuspsychje> its simple, you need to add your cellphone number to it and first time get your code
<lotuspsychje> to activate your telegram account (cellnumber)
<lotuspsychje> hey ducase
<lotuspsychje> then you can add your friends cellnumbers to it and chat
<lotuspsychje> there is also a telegram snap on ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> !info telegram-sergiusens
<ubot5> Package telegram-sergiusens does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> snap find telegram
<ducasse> i was hoping you didn't need to add phone numbers for contacts, that the account name or something would be enough
<lotuspsychje> the #ubports group got a large telegram group also
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: there is a way to add a nick aswell, check telegrams website, didnt do it that way yet
<oerheks> sudo snap install  telegram-sergiusens
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: https://telegram.org/faq#q-what-are-usernames-how-do-i-get-one
<lotuspsychje> but i pretty like the cell method
<ducasse> bloody 'h' key sticks, just a sec
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje gets a hammer ready
<ducasse> there - compressed air ftw :)
<ducasse> woke up the cat, though :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: didn't have time to wish you a good day at work this morning, you went so quick: "that'siti'mgoingtowork, *lotuspsychje has quit*" ;)
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> yeah we always miss each other
<lotuspsychje> time you wakeup im at breakfast then off to work
<ducasse> just a couple more weeks now?
<lotuspsychje> yeah it will change soon!
<lotuspsychje> 2 oct!
<ducasse> sounds good
<lotuspsychje> will be good indeed
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the 9y old kid of my new boss slept at his friends house and they went sneaky to theaters watch the new 'IT' lol
<lotuspsychje> that boy didnt sleep well that night
<ducasse> lol
<ducasse> turn up in a clown mask and knock on his window late tonight ;)
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: so i might go look it with my gf :p
<ducasse> tell me what you think
<lotuspsychje> well if we cant go to dark tower
<lotuspsychje> gf said, if ducasse doesnt like it, why pay money to go see
<lotuspsychje> we can always 'hire' the dvd later
<ducasse> smart girl ;) i might not be the best person to listen to about that movie, though, as i love the books so much. idris elba was fantastic though, i just thought the whole movie was a bit 'cheap' and chaotic.
<lotuspsychje> i dont like cheap
<lotuspsychje> espacially in theaters
<ducasse> it was as if they had just thrown in everything and the kitchen sink without worrying about making a good story. the books make up a really good story.
<lotuspsychje> usually stephen king movies are also longer in time
<ducasse> very often, the original it was ~4 hours
<lotuspsychje> now its gonna be in 2 parts right?
<ducasse> no idea, but i didn't think so?
<nacc> which? it?
<lotuspsychje> i think it is, and film maker needs it to earn much to make part2
<lotuspsychje> nacc: the new IT remake
<nacc> It is a two-parter -- first is a prequel
<nacc> well, 'prequel'
<nacc> the original story (of the kids)
<nacc> the second one is more of the remake of the original
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys sleep night :p
<oerheks> nighty night lotus
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<EriC^^> cool
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you doing?
<ducasse> morning lordievader, still waking up here. how about you?
<lordievader> I got coffee ;)
 * lordievader slides ducasse  a coffee
<ducasse> thanks :)
<ducasse> no thunderstorm today either, it seems - forecasts have proven totally unreliable lately
<lordievader> That is good :)
<lordievader> The no thunderstorms I mean. Not the unreliable forecast.
<ducasse> yup. got surge protector, but... i still sort of like thunderstorms, though :)
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: check this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/kde-plasma-mobile-coming-purism-librem-5
<lotuspsychje> https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<ducasse> on $290000 now, with one more month to reach $1.5 mill - i doubt this will happen.
<lotuspsychje> 21%
<ducasse> i suspect most of the backing happens early
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> but its good that this project exists
<ducasse> absolutely, i'd love a fully open linux-based phone
<lotuspsychje> with a with full access
<lotuspsychje> terminal
<lotuspsychje> would be awesome
<lordievader> Rooting an Android phone also gives you full access with a terminal.
<lordievader> Termux is quite nice for that.
<lotuspsychje> yeah but i dont like android
<ducasse> yes, but rooting certain phones can be a hassle
<lordievader> For my Nexus 5x it was rather simple.
<lotuspsychje> hmm whats this https://postmarketos.org/
<ducasse> it can be, but it varies
<lordievader> The only 'problem' was unlocking the bootloader wiping the phone. The advice of the internet for this phone, unlock the bootloader when you get it.
<ducasse> i have a phone here, sony totally refuses to give me the code to unlock it.
<lordievader> Bastards -.-
<ducasse> yep. i have a strong hunch that's illegal here, but haven't really looked into it.
<immu> hi amigos
<ducasse> signed bootloaders = work of the devil
<lotuspsychje> and preinstalled OS when buy too
<lotuspsychje> freedom of choice, zero
<lotuspsychje> when schools start in september, theres a new iphone..
<lotuspsychje> how convinient
<lotuspsychje> hi davidcalle
<lotuspsychje> hi immu
<davidcalle> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<brunch> Good morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning brunch
<BluesKaj> or should i say 'Afternoon brunch :-)
<immu> EriC^^, ducasse lordievader BluesKaj hi & did i miss someone?
<EriC^^> hey immu
<immu> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<immu> cool eric
<immu> hows it in lebanon?
<immu> how many are running Ubuntu daily builds?
<lotuspsychje> good evening guys
<lotuspsychje> lets c whats new in ubuntu land
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-and-nec-will-work-on-new-digital-signage-solution-based-on-ubuntu-core-517740.shtml
<immu> coool
<immu> where do i talk about ubuntu daily builds for issues?
<lotuspsychje> immu: 17.10?
<ducasse> !artful
<ubot5> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> found a bug immu ?
<immu> yup
<immu> not sure but i get this message in software center that search took a long time
<lotuspsychje> share url in other channel plz
<immu> timeout was reached as snap took too long to return results
<immu> https://imgur.com/a/KC8mP
<lotuspsychje> immu: ducasse showed you wich channel artful belongs
<lotuspsychje> not in #ubuntu plz
<immu> sure didn't see that
<immu> lotuspsychje, can some one sanitize ;)
<immu> brb i am going to listen to latest ubuntupod casts :)
<immu> http://ubuntupodcast.org/ i hope posting this here is not blasphemous :)
<immu> tnx folks
<immu> so what else ?
<ducasse> what else what?
<EriC^^> anyone good with routers here?
<daftykins> what's up? :)
<lotuspsychje> whats going on EriC^^
<daftykins> also hey all :>
<EriC^^> i have an issue with my router, it was working fine all day then it drops the connection on the wifi, if i run ping 192.168.2.1 in the terminal it gives "ping 192.168.2.237 host not reachable, then later it works
<EriC^^> hey daftykins
<daftykins> ah yeah response from 2.237 so that'd be your machines IP
<EriC^^> yeah it is
<daftykins> is the router on the newest firmware?
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins :p
<EriC^^> not sure i didnt connect to it or anything
<EriC^^> the isp just installed it 2 days ago, it was working ok til tonight
<lotuspsychje> so nice to see you
<EriC^^> it's a technicolor
<daftykins> ah ISP supplied will be locked to itself then
<daftykins> no firmware updates typically, that's the brand mine puts out too
<ikonia> daftykins: where have you been ?
<EriC^^> oh
<daftykins> ikonia: eh? i'm always here
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: is still banned in main, remove his ban?
<ikonia> oh,
<daftykins> haha nah you don't have to do that, all is well as-is
<ikonia> explains why I've not seen him active
<daftykins> i'd like to imagine the resolved-issues percentage took a hit, but then so did the users confirmed as idiots :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> EriC^^: i can only imagine checking there's no WPA1+2 mixed mode on, (have WPA2 with AES only) and have a different SSID for 2.4 and 5GHz if the router is dual-band
<EriC^^> daftykins: could working on the channel as other routers affect it?
<daftykins> yeah but only really speeds, nothing near drops of that severity
<EriC^^> i see 2 other ssid that have the same channel
<EriC^^> oh
<daftykins> most are configured 'auto' these days and just pick channels that don't conflict
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: did you try a good ol router reset too?
<EriC^^> daftykins: it does have WPA1 WPA2 for the security
<EriC^^> Blink163507     Infra  11    54 Mbit/s  45      ▂▄__  WPA1 WPA2
<daftykins> mmm so mixed mode, better if it were forced on WPA2 with AES only
<EriC^^> oh god, 2 of my neighbors have WEP xD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> i'll give it a go tomorrow, i've never hooked up a pc to a router
<daftykins> they must still be rocking the ol' Nintendo DSs ;)
<EriC^^> so kind of excited :D
<daftykins> ikonia: thanks for noticing though, btw :)
<ikonia> not a problem,
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<daftykins> i set up Nextcloud on my VM here today, after an update to 16.04 from 14.04 to make life easier :)
<daftykins> quite neat to have LAN-speed transfers onto a 'cloud backup' now and have it accessible when i'm out and about on laptop or phone
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<pauljw> hey EriC^^ :)
<ccat> ok -- thanks all.  Will still try #ubuntu-discuss though, since issue is both about linux in general and ubuntu in specific
<ccat> oops!
<ccat> q: this is to refute vendor claims that a stable linux install is too hard to achieve...
<ccat> -- need documented reliability on general success rate for stable ubuntu installs
<ccat> -- maybe like: picking N pc-models of various kinds (desk, lap, etc) at random from various mfg, where is documentation showing %-probability ubuntu will run stable with pc-hw ~90% supported?
<oerheks> oh no, not that FUD again..
<oerheks> answer: 0 > nosuch manual exist
<ccat> oerheks: now.. i AM in right chan...
<ccat> oerheks: what do you mean "manual" ?
<oerheks>  "where is documentation showing %-probability ubuntu will run stable" ... show us 1 example please?
<oerheks> "vendor claims" ... change vendor :-D
<daftykins> ccat: when you say refute vendor claims, why are you taking on this query and for what benefit?
<oerheks> if you *dont* believe it, see https://certification.ubuntu.com/  lots of hardware that works fine
<ccat> daftykins: have repeatedly tried to order certain spec and been denied despite "numerous" vendor claims of offering customized systems
<daftykins> ccat: such as what, from who?
<daftykins> surely in most cases you just order a Windows based machine and then you wipe it with what you want
<ccat> oerheks: y, saw that, but that is to help spec a given system, not why such system was not included in that list
<daftykins> are you saying you want to see a lit of components that don't work well? o0
<oerheks> are you drunk or something? this makes no sense..
<daftykins> yeah i'm having issues with this use of English too
<ccat> daftykins: large vendor, so such claims should especially matter legally
<daftykins> ccat: you're not answering my questions. who? what did you ask for? what was refused? no answer, no more replies
<ccat> daftykins: sorry, hard to keep up :)  -- still reading above
<daftykins> oh dear you're on webchat, explains all
<ccat> daftykins: well it IS a bit hard to follow with no per-nick hilited lines --- but keep forgetting about kiwi (iirc)
<ccat> daftykins: plus eyes are blurry
<daftykins> yeah still no responses, goodbye
<ccat> daftykins: please be patient -- said i was reading
<ccat> daftykins: best not disclose mfg right now -- but just want certain spec (i.e custom) linux laptop
<ccat> daftykins: basically (large vendor) 17in touchscreen linux laptop and 24.7 sw/hw support
<ccat> oerheks: what have i said that makes no sense?
<ccat> daftykins: oh, wiping os means no tech-support
<daftykins> there aren't even many manufacturers who sell Linux machines to worry about the support angle, but really it's puzzling what the purpose is you have in coming here with this query
<ccat> daftykins: because if mfg claims it was just too hard to get ubuntu to work on certain laptops (or desktops) then i can give the doc that shows that was not likely the reason
<ccat> -- and what better place to get ubuntu-install success-rate info but #ubuntu
<daftykins> sounds a lot like you want someone to go to a lot of work so you can buy some specific machine and not just accept the models offered
<daftykins> it's pretty common knowledge it's a pain to get builds where everything works 100% out of the box
<ccat> daftykins: #1. not supposed to be a lot (ok a LOT then) of work for ubuntu install is it? - especially for professional installers, #2 when you claim custom systems, it should mean something
<ccat> daftykins: oh, #3 -  would accept touchscreen NOT working with ubuntu, so long as it did work (eg, with windows)
<ccat> daftykins: sorry, seemed like such a simple issue to ask about
<daftykins> there is no issue i see
<ccat> daftykins: they are big, they claim to customize, they will not == issue
<daftykins> and still you haven't named a single brand.
<immu> ducasse, what else?
<ccat> daftykins: that would not be prudent atm i think
<daftykins> then you have no point to make
<daftykins> bye
<ccat> daftykins: unless you have the same issue -- but it seems by your responses you would not
<immu> does anyone has NAS setup with ubuntu
<ccat> daftykins: y, and i made it already
<daftykins> yeah i run a file server for a client with ubuntu server
<immu> can we run plex on it to store and stream media around the home
<daftykins> yep but plex is only necessary when you have a player device that requires transcoding, otherwise just NFS/samba shares and Kodi is fine
<immu> i run plex on my latop and stream it from xbox plex app
<daftykins> ah yeah, so you have to stick to Plex to make use of the xbox, mmm
<daftykins> come to think of it there's talk that Kodi is coming to the xbox one eventually
<immu> xbox360
<immu> heard a lot about kodi
<daftykins> ah my 360 is retired now
<immu> i use to flung my video to google chrome cast
<immu> but my kids killed my google chrome
<immu> my bending the hdmi connector
<immu> errrr
<daftykins> ah yeah, i'm thinking a chromecast is the best choice for a client i'm going to tomorrow
<daftykins> ah nasty, kids ruin all :P
<immu> get the latest one preferably the 4k version
<daftykins> i'll see if it fits for them first, they said they didn't want to use laptops they already own as they're too slow, but i might be able to do something about that :D i'm popping over to fit an SSD in their desktop PC
<immu> will that work SSD?
<daftykins> it'll work in their desktop sure :D
<daftykins> i wouldn't use a PC without an SSD now
<immu> don't SSD burn out quick?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Too slow, my go-to recommendation for my people is /X/U buntu . ( better more ram !)
<immu> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> immu: SSD Technology has gotten to the point that the SSDD will pitlove a traditional spinning drive .
<Bashing-om> outlive*
<immu> okie
<daftykins> immu: nah i've still got my first one going fine
<immu> samsung has released a good speedy one and cheaper also
<daftykins> that said, i avoid ones using TLC NAND memory which is inferior, life span wise
<immu> okie
<immu> do snaps work in 17.10 daily builds
<immu> good nite all
<Bashing-om> Gonna go have the lawn mower beat up on me . Back soonest .
<Bashing-om> OK. mower done enough damage for one session .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-16
<pauljw> wb Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> pauljw: Thankee - still trying to regain my breath :) Push mowers did not used to be that hard !
<pauljw> lol, they do get harder over time, glad I don't have to mow that way.  bad enough weed whipping before getting on the lawn tractor... :)
<Bashing-om> pauljw: This is the reel type mower . Human powered .. I get fed up with every time I look for gas - the kids have found a better use . Then I gots to go to town to refil the utility can :(
<pauljw> Bashing-om, that's hard core right there.  they do make a nice cut though.  hope you don't have a big lawn.
<TJ-> Ahhh,see, the solution is to harness the kids to the mower like Huskies, to pull it :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: UH HUh ! // be amazed what I have had the kids doing // not yet to the point of doing the cow thing with thier teeth :)
<TJ-> :D
<TJ-> treadmill to generate power and go off-grid :)
<Bashing-om> UHHHH .. wonderful thought / what to use instead of the carrot ?
<TJ-> iphone?
<Bashing-om> Yes ! oh yes ! will test tomorrow !
<TJ-> :D
<Bashing-om> 'Nuf - no more to say
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> just woke up and big rain here
<EriC^^> aha cool
<EriC^^> it was raining here yesterday for the first time
<lotuspsychje> you doing ok EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> yeah good here
<lotuspsychje> did you fix the router prob?
<EriC^^> nope not yet just woke up :D
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> some routers/modems can also be broken and need a new one from isp
<EriC^^> that would suck
<EriC^^> i've been working a little on the youtubextras site, would appreciate opinions/feedback
<EriC^^> wanna give it a go?
<lotuspsychje> sure
<lotuspsychje> whats the url EriC^^
<EriC^^> http://www.youtubextras.com
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: looks pretty nice mate
<EriC^^> try this https://www.youtubextras.com/watch?v=gc7nRulc9gM
<EriC^^> has not so many comments
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: perhaps i would place the url bar in middle of screen
<EriC^^> i want to put a kind of pop up over the red like button that has "Added to the top useful comments" after clicking, and let it change the cursor hovering over it
<EriC^^> in the middle of the navbar?
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: lil bit confusing the show all bar
<lotuspsychje_> where the show all/show more is
<EriC^^> you mean instead of the showall image stuff putting the url get comments button?
<lotuspsychje_> yea
<EriC^^> that's interesting
<lotuspsychje_> many sites use centered url bar
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje_> like hidemyass or whatever
<EriC^^> i could put it below the image, or do you think the image is confusing etc?
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: yeah the example is a bit confusing
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: first look i wanted to paste in there
<EriC^^> aha
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: users are used of a searchfunction in the navbar instead of url paste
<EriC^^> yeah that's true
<EriC^^> i could put it in the nav bar later if it's getting the comments for instance but on the first page in the middle so they know what to do
<lotuspsychje> yeah nice idea
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: another idea, could be integrate a youtube search bar to get the url you need?
<EriC^^> that would be sweet
<EriC^^> maybe it's possible
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: is reading comments something ppl do alot?
<EriC^^> what do you think about the "useful" button?
<lotuspsychje> that part i dont know alot of
<EriC^^> they do read comments, but i dont think they'd use the site to get them all, probably just very specific needs cases
<lotuspsychje> usefull button?
<EriC^^> like searching for some info about the video, or maybe they need all the comments cause it's like a very technical tutorial or something
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah, did you load the second link?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yes, then what?
<EriC^^> if a comment is useful, has some important info about the video then the user can tag it as useful with the red like button, it gets added to the list to the right
<lotuspsychje> thats nice EriC^^
<EriC^^> so someone else uses the link and sees it there and doesn't need to search for the info maybe he needed that info or also he could learn something new maybe
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: will it store those comments for next user?
<EriC^^> yup
<lotuspsychje> wow fancy
<EriC^^> it sorts them according to how many useful likes it got
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i bets thats interesting for the youtube url owners
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: perhaps make your title a bit bigger and centered too?
<lotuspsychje> like google
<EriC^^> which one?
<lotuspsychje> YOUTUBEXTRAS
<lotuspsychje> and then the url pastebox
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: your logo in left corner
<lotuspsychje> i bet that would be fancy
<EriC^^> what do you think about the comments layout stuff
<EriC^^> https://www.youtubextras.com/watch?v=gc7nRulc9gM
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: those are nice
<EriC^^> the comments shadow on the right, and the top comments box, the back to youtube button and top and the useful buttons, i made it small i didnt want it too distracting but still kind of catches attention to press it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: buttons are very usefull top and go back
<EriC^^> i was thinking to do a size for the top comment box so it doesn't go below the video frame to the otehr comments (on a huge list it got pretty distracting comments left and right) and put an expand list button on it
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> color do you think red or gray like the get comments button?
<lotuspsychje> red is nice
<EriC^^> was thinking to switch it to red when it gets hovered on
<lotuspsychje> reminds of youtube right
<EriC^^> yeah exactly
<lotuspsychje> would leave it red
<EriC^^> aha cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but once a user in the comments url, he doesnt need the url search field anymore right?
<lotuspsychje> go back and re-enter a new one?
<EriC^^> he does
<EriC^^> the url is at the top to the right
<lotuspsychje> yeah i know
<EriC^^> you mean to also put it in the center?
<EriC^^> above the video maybe?
<lotuspsychje> yeah would be better
<EriC^^> hmm i could copy google's ass and put it in the navbar
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: just wondering, would your site load comments from other sites aswell?
<EriC^^> nope just youtube, what did you have in mind?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: was just brainstorming in myself , like omgubuntu
<EriC^^> i want to make another site soon, i think this one would be more popular, but it's slightly illegal
<lotuspsychje> ah
<EriC^^> i've just wanted to make the youtube comments fetching tool for a while, one time i wanted some info, had to press search button for every and hit ctrl+f to get the info, thought it would come in handy
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> youtube had a showall button before, they removed it for some reason
<lotuspsychje> make it bigger logo real fancy :p
<lotuspsychje> love the colored title
<EriC^^> yeah definitely need some nice logo and branding kind of stuff
<EriC^^> the twitter page is sad
<EriC^^> xD
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> the other site i want to do gets the mp3 of a video
<lotuspsychje> also nice
<EriC^^> i looked at other sites, they're making like $4000 minimum (the lousiest ones)
<lotuspsychje> wow
<EriC^^> the youtube-mp3.com makes $50,000 per day
<lotuspsychje> oO
<EriC^^> i want to make a site that gets the mp3, but has a feature no other site has
<EriC^^> it lets you choose in the video from where to start the mp3 and where to end
<EriC^^> so if you're watching an agt video for instance or the voice etc you can get just the song part and have it as an mp3
<EriC^^> i think it would do good as a site
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> but not sure if thats legal?
<EriC^^> and the site layout is pretty easy nothing difficulty about it
<EriC^^> yeah that's the shitty part why i'm kind of hesitant
<lotuspsychje> think you could get in trouble for that
<EriC^^> it's so useful though
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> unless you find a way to warn users about illegality for the country,
<lotuspsychje> to wash your hands clean
<EriC^^> many people listen to agt and so many shows (me myself a huge fan) and downloading part of the video just couple clicks would be awesome
<EriC^^> hmm
<lotuspsychje> if someone places an illegal vid on youtube, thats not your prob right?
<lotuspsychje> your online give the user a possible download?
<EriC^^> according to youtube-mp3.com google sent them a letter that their lawyers will make a lawsuit if they dont remove the site, they're still running made a lot of court stuff, they're germany based
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<EriC^^> i was thinking i could maybe put a filter just to download videos that have agt in them or the voice etc
<EriC^^> dunno if the shows would complain too though who knows
<EriC^^> copyright and shit
<EriC^^> they'll think now they get less views people can just listen to the mp3 when they wanna hear the song
<EriC^^> the mess of capitalism
<EriC^^> xD
<lotuspsychje> its remains risky
<EriC^^> anyways the money in it is crazy though, i saw like 10 sites that offer mp3 download service, 50,000 40,000 30,000 the shittiest are 4,000 / day i think
<EriC^^> that's crazy
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: unless you would script something, the user would execute himself lol
<EriC^^> https://www.worthofweb.com/website-value/youtube-mp3.org/
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: like: script your own convert video to mp3 without mentioning a specific site
<lotuspsychje> your only a medium site then
<EriC^^> 53million page views per day wtf
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> that's $50,000-100,000 per day
<EriC^^> yeah mine would be very small
<EriC^^> if it makes $600 a month i'd be happy though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://www.youtubeinmp3.com/tos/
<EriC^^> i was thinking maybe if google sends an email to close the website i just close it
<EriC^^> or maybe it'll be so small they wont care even
<EriC^^> aha
<lotuspsychje> omg there like tons of converters
<lotuspsychje> http://convert2mp3.net/en/
<EriC^^> do you think it matters if the site has ads or not?
<EriC^^> yeah i know right
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ads can bring you $$$
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> https://savetomp3.com/terms
<lotuspsychje> https://www.onlinevideoconverter.com/copyright-notice
<lotuspsychje> think you just need a copyright text
<EriC^^> yeah come to think of it, the site would be pretty small, why would they even bother (google)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: well something get bothered, when alot of users find it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: a good trick is to integrate meta in your site, to get your site ontop of google
<EriC^^> yeah that's a problem i'm facing with youtubextras
<lotuspsychje> something simple, good name & logo
<EriC^^> i think noway it shows up in google :/
<EriC^^> i tried to add it to google's stuff, applied somewhere and stuff and put meta tags
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: metatag comments,youtube,search,url stuff like that
<EriC^^> it's not anywhere in google if i search for "youtube download all comments"
<lotuspsychje> when i google youtube comments, doesnt give me your site
<EriC^^> yup nothin
<EriC^^> maybe it depends on pageviews too?
<lotuspsychje> no
<EriC^^> when the site is done, i'll spam it in the related videos
<lotuspsychje> its all about those metas
<lotuspsychje> ive made some google bloggers in the past
<EriC^^> hmm but i put the exact same metas of that site that comes up in the search
<lotuspsychje> and they auto enable tags in their code
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: what tool you manage that site?
<EriC^^> <meta name="description" content="Show all comments of a YouTube video.">
<EriC^^>     <meta name="keywords" content="YouTube,Comment,Comments,Scrape,Download,Research,Analysis,Digital Humanities,Tool,Extras,All Comments">
<EriC^^> those are the stuff i copied
<lotuspsychje> too many keywords i think?
<lotuspsychje> try comments youtube
<EriC^^> it's the same as what the guy had *shrug*
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you got a website manager?
<EriC^^> nope
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: how you edit the site then?
<EriC^^> gedit on my pc, then scp to the ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hows that file named where you edit the metas?
<EriC^^> index.php
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> lemme look up
<EriC^^> ok
<lotuspsychje> seems like your doing it good
<EriC^^> ok good to know
<EriC^^> i guess its some google magic shit
<lotuspsychje> https://yoast.com/meta-descriptions/
<EriC^^> interesting stuff
<EriC^^> brb to make coffee
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/35624?hl=en
<lotuspsychje> this what i get from blogger
<lotuspsychje> there's a metafield easy, to add keywords
<EriC^^> back
<EriC^^> cool thanks
<EriC^^> google must be a beast
<EriC^^> anyways thanks for the input man! appreciate it
<lotuspsychje> np EriC^^
<ducasse> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
 * ducasse yawns
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi EriC^^, lotuspsychje
<ducasse> how are you guys?
<lotuspsychje> lazy before work bah
<lotuspsychje> but its rainy, so good for work yay
<lotuspsychje> means less customers come eat
<EriC^^> good , having some coffee :D
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: i've been kind of obsessed with doing pizza lately
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: making or order?
<EriC^^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCAPjIVOdJw
<EriC^^> this guy is INSANE
<EriC^^> his pizza is great and easy to make
<ducasse> mmm... pizza... *drool*
<EriC^^> making myself, i made maybe every other day for 2 weeks lol
<EriC^^> also his mozarella sticks are very yummy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPB4czHITmI
<lotuspsychje> looking delicious mm
<EriC^^> the pizza is to die for though, i really recommend if you like a fluffy kind of pizza that soft and feels like bread with nice crust that's crunchy
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: we make pizza real easy here, buy lebanese/turkish bread cut in 2 halfs
<lotuspsychje> and put spâghetti sauce and toppings, done
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: here lots of people eat something called "mankoushi" it's very good dunno if you know it
<EriC^^> it's like a pizza sort of but just with a certain type of cheese or it can have on it zaatar, i dunno the english word
<lotuspsychje> no dont know
<EriC^^> http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/s480x480/e35/c54.0.971.971/17438448_419613615077054_7711600285180755968_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTQ4NDYwNzQ2MzAwODU0MDAxMQ%3D%3D.2.c
<EriC^^> the cheese is very very salty
<ducasse> EriC^^: did you consider also registering youtubeextras.com?
<EriC^^> ducasse: it's taken already
<lotuspsychje> never seen that
<ducasse> petter@odin:~ $ whois youtubeextras.com
<ducasse> No match for domain "YOUTUBEEXTRAS.COM".
<lotuspsychje> -E
<EriC^^> this is zaatar https://www.maureenabood.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Manoushe-2-Maureen-Abood.jpg
<EriC^^> it's like olive oil and some seeds
<lotuspsychje> mmm
<EriC^^> i dont like it that much though, i prefer the one with cheese, it's ok though
<EriC^^> it's like the typical lebanese breakfast
<lotuspsychje> i like turkish style pizza boats
<EriC^^> ducasse: hmm on the namecheap site they said it's taken i think, i'll check again now
<lotuspsychje> https://i0.wp.com/lauraswildkitchen.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/6519.jpg
<lotuspsychje> mmmm
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: did you want the +E domain?
<EriC^^> yummy
<EriC^^> hmm both are fine i guess
<ducasse> EriC^^: pretty sure that would be the 'proper' spelling *shrug*
<EriC^^> i'd take both in case somebody typos would be nice
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> exactly
<EriC^^> it's more shorthanded with just x i guess, still works
<lotuspsychje> i like the X one
<EriC^^> basically if somebody is in youtube.com he has to type "xtras" after youtube and press enter to load the video
<ducasse> it bugs my ocd ;)
<lotuspsychje> smart move EriC^^
<EriC^^> yeah i always liked that site before that had a similar feature
<EriC^^> i think that one got the mp3 though
<EriC^^> youtubeyolo or something :D
<EriC^^> that turkish bread thing looks delicious, eggs too
<EriC^^> what's that black stuff? some kind of meat?
<lotuspsychje> looks like porc i think
<EriC^^> yum
<EriC^^> makes me wish you can 3d print food or something haha
<EriC^^> d/l food, medium hotness , enter
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> someday in the future maybe who knows :D
<lotuspsychje> mycroft make pizza! haha
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: to late, its exist wtf..
<lotuspsychje> https://3dprinting.com/food/
<ducasse> i want to try cooking bulgur some day, but i need to find out what spices people use
<EriC^^> lol!
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: bulgur is very healthy
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: it's tasty, too :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: in most cases grains of that sort, they dont use much spices on it unless like salt/onion/tamari
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: its what you serve next to it, that can be spiced alot
<lotuspsychje> like couscous,quinoa,rice,etc
<lotuspsychje> side dishes are endless
<ducasse> i know, but every time i've been served it in restaurants it's had some sort of flavoring
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: dunno the exact word for it, but like a vegetable cube
<lotuspsychje> to melt in the water
<ducasse> i know what you mean, maybe that's all...
<lotuspsychje> yeah, else it would get overspiced
<ducasse> i'll ask next time i'm at that restaurant :)
<lotuspsychje> you still need the natural flavor of the grain
<lotuspsychje> you guys got me hungry grrr
<ducasse> it wasn't me that started this!
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> http://michaelpsilakis.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/bulgharsalad.jpg
<lotuspsychje> mmmm
<ducasse> i think there will be an early dinner today, or a big lunch :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> breakfast bbl :p
<ducasse> enjoy!
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day ducasse EriC^^ off to work :p
<immu> hi good morning
<immu> all *.*
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> greetings, BluesKaj
<ducasse> enjoying your weekend?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, yes I amm, and you/
<BluesKaj> ?
<oerheks> Hello friends :-)
<ducasse> trying to type with a cat halfway on top of the laptop :)
<BluesKaj> hi oerheks
<BluesKaj> gonna be warm day here, sunny and 27
<TJ-> Grrrrr
 * TJ- looks at the rain on the window and shivers
<ducasse> been nice and sunny here as well - surprising, really.
<BluesKaj> TJ-, our summer finally arrived, july and aug were abnormally wet  here
<TJ-> we've had a terrible summer, high-winds and lots of rain. In fact we've still got 2 fields of spring Barley we can't combine because it's not dried out enough.
<TJ-> At this rate we'll be combining in October!
<TJ-> We think we're in for a severe early winter because many trees have been shedding leaves since at least 6 weeks ago
<BluesKaj> TJ-, where are you located?
<TJ-> East Midlands, England
<TJ-> There was a scorching hot spell early June and then cold, rain, and winds
 * BluesKaj nods ...400KM North of Toronto here
<BluesKaj> Hi er
<BluesKaj> HI EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<oerheks> oh man, that kobaz is a pain in the ***
<ducasse> oerheks: hehe, almost sad i missed that one :)
<oerheks> ducasse, look again, mister wants to win
<oerheks> sometimes i like to be op.. grrr
<ducasse> "just because it challanges norms of culteral thinking"
<ducasse> pffft
<oerheks> sigh.. another faulty help:  .xinitrc
<oerheks> can someone remove that guy?
<oerheks> giving ubuntu a bad name, if others follow that useless advise
<ducasse> i hope he loses interest and goes away soon.
<ducasse> why do these people suddenly come in and decide they can answer every question, and not listen to feedback?
<oerheks> lonely people, i guess
<EriC^^> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi EriC^^ :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-17
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning everyone
<Bashing-om> ducasse: \o
<ducasse> Bashing-om: you still up? :)
<Bashing-om> barely :) .. Good morn'n for you ?
<ducasse> i _think_ so, but i'm not really awake yet :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: 2nd cup of coffee to get me primed .
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse & Bashing-om
<ducasse> i've just fed luna and opened the window so she can go out, now checking mail and looking over anything i've missed here
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> Hiya lotuspsychje :)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: been busy here?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Naw .. slow .. ( no gold star on the IRC status board for Bashing-om this day ) .
<Ben64> apt-get autoremove ... blah blah "will free up 2700k"          df -m shows 3334MB freed
<Ben64> so much lies
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> BluesKaj: the thing that gets me about nicks are nicks like 'd34thc0d3r', that gets slightly silly imo :)
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse, that's more than slightly silly , that's old and "stupid kewl" as the expression goes
<ducasse> yep, i hope they're being ironic about it
<BluesKaj> using a nick like "worst human ever" is meant to get unwarranted attention..it's uneccessary and dumb
<immu> how di amigos :)
<oerheks> i try to answer 3 Q a day, i got my tax for a week now :-D
<oerheks> hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Annd here we go again :) .. good day ?
<oerheks> Yeah, sold my old bike to my brothers son, so i can buy 2 new tubes
 * TJ- bashes head against a brick wall and feels better
<oerheks> how about you?
<oerheks> #bricklivematter
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> jolo
<Bashing-om> oerheks: fixing to see how the day goes :)
<TJ-> I've so sick of the systemd dev's attitude; forgot how stupid they are, upgraded an encrypted laptop, and lost the ability to boot it because they took over the cryptsetup boot responsibilties but didn't (and refuse to) implement support for keyscripts
<Bashing-om> TJ-: May I offer you a head bandage - of some sort ?
<TJ-> which are required to obtain the unlock key from an external detachable device
<TJ-> Bashing-om: offer me a shotgun, I'll go solve the systemd issue once and for all!
<Bashing-om> Just do not shoot the messenger :P
<TJ-> So now on top of everything else I've got to figure out how to rip out systemd's cryptsetup functionality and replace it with the tried and trusted real cryptsetup!
<TJ-> I knew there was a reason I was keeping systems on 15.10 instead of upgrading to 16.04, but I'd forgotten what it was and stupidly decided to upgrade
<Bashing-om> TJ-: BBBBUTT the real good thing is that you can do it . Whereas it takes you minutes will takes me weeks :D
<TJ-> the trouble is this will take ME weeks too
<TJ-> I attacked it once before and gave up after 2 weeks of head-banging, which was why i decided to keep those laptops on 15.10
<TJ-> it just annoys me SO much that developers replace an existing tool but don't implement it's core functionality, causing so much pain with the regressions. This has been going on since 2012 - 5 years!
<TJ-> and it all comes down to Poeterring saying "ooo, I don't really like the idea of keyscrip="
<TJ-> see https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/3007#issuecomment-214313933
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Ouch .. Well, that is one way that you do know . Bang on that wall 'til it breaks .
<TJ-> It's the arrogance that gets to me most; tears up something people rely on and then says they won't replace it
<Bashing-om> TJ-: ^ you summed it up well . I sire miss the days of " do one thing, and do it well " back then I could at lest keep up .
<Bashing-om> sure*
<TJ-> yes, and the thing is, I do like most of what systemd does and the way it is designed, but they seem to keep wanting to Borg everything rather than focus on completing what they've already started
<TJ-> I love journald/journalctl instead of log files, it makes detailed analysis so much easier with each service/process log/stdout in a separate stream so you don't need to wade through distracting stuff
<TJ-> but it's like having kids working on... an initial burst of enthusiasm as they take over some existing tool, then they get bored and don't complete the job
<TJ-> I've got an Android phone with latest LineageOS on that, since last weeks update, is constantly rebooting itself ... about 10 times so far in the last 1/2 hour sitting on the desk not being touched!
<TJ-> I swear technology is not worth it any more, mainly due to terrible developers
<Bashing-om> Good and bad in all things - nothing here is perfect. We do have our work cut out for us . I am fortunate that I can choose what to cut .
<TJ-> I think i'm going to go away for another 2 years and build another house - it's much more rewarding and stress free :)
<oerheks> smart phone, i am dumb
<TJ-> they've not even phones anymore really, they're PDAs (some not as good as the ones I had in the 1990s) with a phone as an afterthought
<Bashing-om> I tell you the truth, I sure liked inittab .. Way back when .
<oerheks> i am offered a course mindfullness through our social services, conversation ended when i asked: what drugs do i need to take for that ?
<TJ-> it made sense in the single CPU/single core days but now we've got 32-core desktop CPUs it needs something that can prevent race conditions which systemd does well
<TJ-> oerheks: :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yep. in the name of progress - faster is better ?
<TJ-> I sure love it :)
<TJ-> not faster but being able to have multiple processes working in parallel rather than having to keep on context-switching on the same CPU (which is very wasteful)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Progress : I run on old hardware - that I am quite intimate with . Faster == SSD and oerheks, lotus and ducasse can attest it took us 6 months to get it working properly !
<TJ-> Bashing-om: maybe a symptom of the older hardware though :)
<Bashing-om> IS ! .. back then that hardware had no concept of AHCI :)
<oerheks> care bout privacy? don't use the internet :-D
<TJ-> I've got systems here for doing forensics/data recovery for really old types of media (remember 5 1/4" floppies? Zip drives? MFM hard drives ? I have some trouble getting some of their controllers to work on modern motherboards so I have to keep older stuff. I think my oldest in regular use is an Asus A7M-266D Dual Athlon MP mobo from 2002
<oerheks> I love older hardware, running ubuntu on an ancient i3 processor
<TJ-> The problem with older 32-bit CPUs is ensuring the packaged kernels will boot on them
<TJ-> I have a crate of unused mobos going back to the early 90s though, along with a crate of various adapters ISA, PCI, for networking and disk controller, just in case
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om EoflaOE UWN material: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/09/nvidia-optimus-linux-switching-applet
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Will look :)
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: whats sappeiros issue?
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, no idea; i'm just joining in; black screen
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: AMD vega10 graphics ,, think the solution is 19.10 :)
<lotuspsychje> we have a few ryzen bugs with kernels too
<lotuspsychje> 4.19 to the rescue
<marcoagpinto> Hello
<lordievader> 👋
<marcoagpinto> I have been working on the British speller :)
<marcoagpinto> I am depressed but I am doing community work
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! My dear beloved brother! Hello!
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- I am drinking some cola
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader, fine here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<lordievader> Any plans for today?
<BluesKaj> lor not much, just some drudgery like washing etc
<BluesKaj> clothes and dishes
<BluesKaj> lordievader ;-)
<lordievader> Brr, the tasks that never go away
<BluesKaj> yeah the boring stuff
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Hello lotuspsychje
<lordievader> 👋
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111481
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Freedesktop: ('The read operation timed out',) (http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111481&ctype=xml)
<OerHeks> too new hardware
<lotuspsychje> huh
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !mumble
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: it is in Universe. You can also use "rmadison mumble" to find all available versions
<hggdh> but it is interesting that ubot* did not respond
<marcoagpinto> hey EoflaOE and lotuspsychje!
<EoflaOE> Hello marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> How are you doing and how is your project marcoagpinto?
<marcoagpinto> right now I am feeling less depressed, thanks for asking. :)
<marcoagpinto> what's up?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine, but something is blocking me from releasing a new version of KS with the chat function in the remote debugger
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhh :((((
<EoflaOE> However I have made a question about it in StackOverflow, and hopefully devs will answer.
<marcoagpinto> today I have coded a new feature into Proofing Tool GUI, but I won't release an update since it isn't worth going through all the process of updating the webpage, compile for Windows+Linux, create SHA-512, signing, etc
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> Nice. And what would it do?
<marcoagpinto> let me upload a screenshot
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: https://i.imgur.com/M3ZIoSJ.png
<marcoagpinto> basically it has two new columns: "% match" and "status"
<marcoagpinto> not a great improvement to spend hours on a release
<EoflaOE> Yes, I saw that.
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... in a future version I want to allow to export dictionaries as .oxt/.xpi
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I have already drawn on paper the GUI
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: saw this article earlier https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/09/mumble-chat-app-new-version
<lotuspsychje> i recall we had a factoid, but its !teamspeak
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> I have two or three block notes full of ideas!!!!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I just don't have time to do it all
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: yes, mumble 1.3.0 is already available on Disco and Eoan
<lotuspsychje> neat
<OerHeks> ukuu <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ukuu .. can we make a factoid for this?
<tomreyn> might be good to have
<tomreyn> maybe we need !doesnotwork also
<lotuspsychje> gui, easy, external ppa and mess with kernels, ideal combo!
<OerHeks> feed us random blogs, UKUUUUUUUUUUUU
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> order ORDER!!!
<tomreyn> isnt that what they were yelling on titanic while it sunk?
<lotuspsychje> UKUUUU
<tomreyn> :) i guess ukuu is okay, i'd prefer less complex utilities to handle mainline kernels, though. and thnk that ukuu users whould seek support from the developer if they need any.
<tomreyn> (after all he seems to try to make some coin this way)
<lotuspsychje> would have been nice to have in the official repos
<daftykins> serves a job that doesn't exist xD
<tomreyn> there is a use case where you want to stay on (keep upgrading to, upon availability) the latest mainline kernel, namely when you run so recent hardware that it's not supported in HWE(-edge) nor the latest ubuntu release. that's rare, but can happen.
<lotuspsychje> like the lot of ryzen users we getting :p
<lotuspsychje> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/07/09/the-current-state-of-amd-ryzen-3000-cpus-and-radeon-rx-5700-gpus-on-linux/#3f8fa952939a
<tomreyn> i was thinking we had decided to ignore jasonevangelho and forbes as sources of tech news
<lotuspsychje> also found https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2425799
<daftykins> shock: new hardware doesn't work well
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Bashing-om> UWN595 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue595 :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-10
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> hey
<lordievader> Morning marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> morning
<lordievader> How are you doing marcoagpinto ?
<marcoagpinto> well, right now I am feeling fine, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordievader> Doing good here
<marcoagpinto> guys?! What's with the "Software Updater" app in 19.04? We have to search for it manually... it sucks
<lotuspsychje> you dont have the update icon?
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: only the "Live Patch"
<marcoagpinto> I have to insert in the search box the name
<marcoagpinto> "software updater"
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: type in terminal: update-manager
<marcoagpinto> well, I am updating right now
<marcoagpinto> I will do it when it finishes :)
<marcoagpinto> some 5-10 minutes or so
<lotuspsychje> you are updating with update manager without update-manager?
<marcoagpinto> what?
<lotuspsychje> yeah what :p
<marcoagpinto> I went to the application store or whatever and typed manually "software updater" and it showed the icon
<marcoagpinto> so, I clicked on it
<marcoagpinto> but in all Ubuntu versions it would appear there automatically, no need to type it by hand
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: are you saying your system didnt have update-manager installed by default?
<lotuspsychje> !info update-manager disco
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: What I am saying is that its icon doesn't appear in the apps list
<marcoagpinto> :)
<ubot5> update-manager (source: update-manager): GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:19.04.5 (disco), package size 538 kB, installed size 1038 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmm optional indeed
<marcoagpinto> but it is there
<lotuspsychje> !info update-manager bionic
<ubot5> update-manager (source: update-manager): GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:18.04.11.10 (bionic), package size 537 kB, installed size 1037 kB
<lotuspsychje> weird..
<marcoagpinto> yes, it has useless apps there and this important one isn't shown
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: did you check software&updates icon if its integrated?
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: give me a few minutes as it is downloading and installing the updates
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> first it had "unattend updates blah blah"
<marcoagpinto> well, "software and updates" is missing too
<marcoagpinto> it only shows the "live patch" icon
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: ^^
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> guess what?
<marcoagpinto> it had two circles in the left part of the screen... and clicking in it, it shows another page of apps
<marcoagpinto> and "Software Updater" is there
<marcoagpinto> :((((((((((
<marcoagpinto> only now I noticed the two circles
<marcoagpinto> right part of the screen*
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hey
<BluesKaj> hey marcoagpinto
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<daftykins> \o
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!
<EoflaOE> Hello marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> dad is waiting for the TV repair guy to come :) meanwhile he is napping
<daftykins> what's wrong with it?
<marcoagpinto> it has a black horizontal line in the middle of the screen
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> from one edge to the other
<daftykins> ah that's not a good sign
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> usually they just say the whole panel's gone and nothing can be done as it'd be a write-off
<marcoagpinto> the two-year warranty ends this month
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> so, it happened exactly when it was going to end
<daftykins> classic
<marcoagpinto> guys?! Have you read about the 10th generation of Intel CPUs?
<marcoagpinto> they say it is 2x faster or so, but they come with half the GHz of the previous generation
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> so, they are two times faster but two times less GHz?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> 1,1 GHz
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> they must be kidding
<marcoagpinto> (regarding mobile CPUs)
<daftykins> the numbers you're quoting are 100% false
<marcoagpinto> what?
<marcoagpinto> how?
<marcoagpinto> I read it in Intel's site?
<daftykins> the 2x? link it
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> well, it was there when it said "10th gen processors are almost here blah blah"
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> or something like that
<daftykins> the only claims i've seen them make are the standard ~14% improvement over skylake, which was 6th gen
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh :((((
<marcoagpinto> and the AI?
<marcoagpinto> and improved graphic speed?
<daftykins> i'm not their marketing :)
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> I can't find it
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> and why are they releasing 6-core CPUs at 1,1 GHz?
<marcoagpinto> it seems a joke :(
<daftykins> there are many different tiers denoted by the ending letter after the model name, so it pretty much points out how useless it is when someones says for example "i have an i7"
<daftykins> because... which of the 10 generations is it? which form factor? which model? no two are born alike
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> "With approximately 2.5x accelerated AI performance1, approximately 2x graphics performance2, nearly 3x faster wireless speeds"
<marcoagpinto> https://www.intel.co.uk/content/www/uk/en/products/processors/core/i7-processors.html
<daftykins> lately they seem to be designing these things with more cores than the cooling hardware in, say, ultrabooks can even keep cool... so they're more about throwing more cores in for bursty loads, but they can't handle sustained load
<marcoagpinto> maybe AI accelarated performance isn't CPU speed :(
<marcoagpinto> I guess I read it wrong, sorry for it
<daftykins> ;)
<marcoagpinto> i7-10710U - 6 cores - 1.10 GHz :((((((((((
<marcoagpinto> even my Atom 10.1'' laptop had 1,6 GHz in 2012?
<daftykins> but clock speed isn't everything...
<daftykins> if the IPC or instructions per clock of that model i7 10th gen is higher (which it will be, by a lot) than an Atom, it'll destroy it
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :(((((
<EoflaOE> Can anyone tell me if the Intel Core i7 10th gen is only for mobile devces like laptops? Or will it be released for desktops?
<daftykins> desktop will come eventually but they keep having process problems so it takes time
<marcoagpinto> and I am scared about the 10 nm process
<marcoagpinto> I read that in the past try tried and it had issues
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> try tried=they tried*
<EoflaOE> Thanks daftykins
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: Where do I find the IPC values?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I am now curious
<daftykins> i don't think it's a metric they commonly throw around
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhh :((((((((((
<daftykins> obviously every task is going to be different
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: https://chipsite.pt/sk-intel-2066/23109-intel-core-i9-9900x-35ghz-5032037146371.html
<marcoagpinto> this is what I would like to see in a laptop
<daftykins> very bad idea
<marcoagpinto> what?! why?!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> a 9th generation CPU
<marcoagpinto> i9
<daftykins> even the i9s that are in laptops are bad ideas
<marcoagpinto> why?
<daftykins> they can't be cooled properly in the small spaces, so they throttle themselves
<marcoagpinto> I noticed that the stores that were selling laptops with i9s no longer sell them
<daftykins> (reduce clock speed to counteract heat)
<lordievader> What is the tdp of that thing?
<marcoagpinto> lordievader: I don't have a clue... maybe Intel's site has it?
<marcoagpinto> 165 W
<marcoagpinto> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/189124/intel-core-i9-9900x-x-series-processor-19-25m-cache-up-to-4-50-ghz.html
<marcoagpinto> maybe my T4200 computer consumes more?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> since it is from 2009?
<daftykins> no
<marcoagpinto> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/37251/intel-pentium-processor-t4200-1m-cache-2-00-ghz-800-mhz-fsb.html
<marcoagpinto> ohhhh....
<lordievader> You're gonna run out of battery before the thing is even booted </sarcasm>
<marcoagpinto> 35 W
<marcoagpinto> I thought my CPU was very old so it would consume a lot of power...
<marcoagpinto> only 35 W
<lordievader> Compare that to an idle wattage that some laptops have of ~3 watts
<lordievader> Yes this is comparing apples and pears...
<daftykins> plus it's thermal design power so it's truthfully only how much heat it kicks out, not strictly the power it consumes - though they'd be close
<daftykins> also that'd only be going full tilt, and the only 3W laptops i know of are calculators in terms of performance...
<lordcirth_> 3W idle != 3W TDP
<lordievader> That T4200 is also a laptop CPU, which are typically low power versions.
<lordcirth_> If you want really low power, you want ARM, not x86.
<lordievader> Like I was saying comparing apples and pears
<lordievader> 🤔is the English version apples and oranges?
<lordcirth_> Ooh, the Pinebook Pro has a final price! $200 USD. That's really cheap.
<Talikka> Any people from Northern Europe here?
<OerHeks> Talikka, how far north?
<lordievader> For a definition of North, yes.
<Talikka> Nordic and Baltic countries.
<OerHeks> nope, i live in a silly kingdom, next to Belgium
<Talikka> That's Central Europe (or Western?)
<OerHeks> western
<Talikka> koonigin der nederlanden
<Talikka> I remember a coin
<OerHeks> slagroomsoesjes stroopwafels taxparadise
<OerHeks> jups
<marcoagpinto> lordievader: yes, my laptop... T4200
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> from 2009
<marcoagpinto> it still works today
<daftykins> if you know it, feel free to ignore it
<lordievader> <OerHeks "slagroomsoesjes stroopwafels tax"> Nice description
<OerHeks> stroopwafels is famous now by McDonalds
<lordcirth_> McDonalds has stroopwafels now?
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh... I miss McDonalds... :)
<marcoagpinto> some nice plastic food
 * daftykins is going to England on Thursday so will try to get some fast food goodness
<OerHeks> the fastest food in nl, is when you hold up a hotdog on the beach, seagulls
<OerHeks> woesh
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> last year, we had an orphan seagull, lost his mom, hanged around the green yard for a while, lots of people gave him food, this year, same period, he is back
<OerHeks> walking around like the grass is not for chihuahuas
<daftykins> tut tut!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<OerHeks> Pien: we had a deal .. https://photos.app.goo.gl/wHcgN8YrfHWWCuic8
<OerHeks> Drabber: i told you she would .. https://photos.app.goo.gl/97caVv9uyEk1fqxN8
<OerHeks> apple event in 18 minutes
<daftykins> what did she do? :o
<OerHeks> That is how she sits in the hallway, waiting for a walk
<OerHeks> pokey eyes
<czesmir> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=996wliAI_y4
<OerHeks> enter your creditcard details in advance
<daftykins> xD
<OerHeks> ShutuP, TAKE MY $4,99
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: https://www.lenovo.com/pt/pt/laptops/thinkpad/p-series/ThinkPad-P73/p/20QRCTO1WWPTPT2
<marcoagpinto> 6039 EUR
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> this is what we call a good machine
<marcoagpinto> :p
<daftykins> nope
<marcoagpinto> no? :(((((((((((
<marcoagpinto> why not?
<marcoagpinto> :(((((((
<sarnold> OerHeks: stroopwafels taxparadise.. is that a password or a band name? :)
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: What is "Opal"?
<marcoagpinto> "2 TB, M.2 2280, PCIe-NVMe, Opal"
<sarnold> opal in the context of hard drives is a hardware based encryption thingy
<daftykins> an encryption standard
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<daftykins> essentially when you enter a 'hard disk password' into the BIOS of a machine and/or add your fingerprint to the sensor in the OS, you can require either be 'entered' before it'll unlock the drive to boot
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<sarnold> https://github.com/Drive-Trust-Alliance/sedutil
<daftykins> SED is widely considered unsafe due to flaws in SSD manufacturer firmware, for example not long ago Crucial were found to be using a blank password in their implementation
<daftykins> it's a real shame :(
<lordcirth_> Yeah, I don't trust any hardware encryption.
<sarnold> https://www.ru.nl/publish/pages/909282/draft-paper.pdf
<daftykins> sometimes it's worth giving context to links
<sarnold> naaaaaah
<sarnold> everybody clicks on everything
<sarnold> all the time :)
<daftykins> ;) not when it's a PDF
<sarnold> "Self-encrypting deception: weaknesses in theencryption of solid state drives (SSDs)"
<sarnold> :D
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: You seem to be an expert in computer science... :) is there a way to know the brand of SSD drives that come with laptops?
<marcoagpinto> the sites don't refer to brands, they just say the size
<sarnold> that's one of the details you ought to assume can change from minute to minute
<marcoagpinto> :((((((((((
<daftykins> i don't think comp sci even touches hardware ;)
<marcoagpinto> what?
<lordcirth_> Computer science isn't about computers.
<lordcirth_> At least, not specific computers.
<marcoagpinto> how?! why?! what?!
<lordcirth_> "Computer science is no more about computers than astronomy is about telescopes." -- Dijkstra
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> Dijkstra
<marcoagpinto> !!!!
<sarnold> computer science will include *architectural* questions -- registers, CPU cache, main memory, disks, networking, latencies to get to them, and how you can choose among different datastructures and algorithms to make most use of the resources you have available
<lordcirth_> While the quote has been debated, it's nonetheless true that many computer scientists know very little about hardware, where others know lots.
<marcoagpinto> Dijkstra created the algorithms that draw lines on the screen
<marcoagpinto> :)
<sarnold> you might wind up writing assembler for specific processors, but that's pretty rare these days
<marcoagpinto> or was it the closest traject between two points? I can't remember
<lordcirth_> I have several friends who recently got their PhD's in computer science; one writes compilers and the other does geometry.
<lordcirth_> "Dijkstra's algorithm" is for pathfinding; but he invented others, I'm sure.
<marcoagpinto> yes, path finding!
<marcoagpinto> the closest traject between two points
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I read about it years ago for my PhD project
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I didn't know he was a famous person
<marcoagpinto> :p
<daftykins> Prim's algorithm too, that all came up in Maths lessons for me
<daftykins> the teacher had no idea what they were about though, just said "i think it has something to do with computers"
<marcoagpinto> I would never guess that more people knew about Dijkstra :)
<daftykins> with no decent tie to real-world tasks, i gave up not longer after ^_^
<JimBuntu> It's pretty common for people not to work in the fields they studied. I know an astrophysicist that's a programmer now.
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<JimBuntu> That's actually a common thing though, turning from astronomy to computers
<sarnold> eg https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Spencer
<JimBuntu> I would have to look, but I wonder what his thoughts are on Linux
<lordcirth_> One of my coworkers has a PhD in physics, and is now in IT.
<marcoagpinto> after I finish my studies I want to return to the paranormal field!!!! I just hope I won't get crazier again!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordcirth_> paranormal?
<JimBuntu> marcoagpinto, yes, you WILL get crazier... but that's OK
<marcoagpinto> yes, one of my greatest hobbies
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> UFO, aliens and paranormal
<lordcirth_> Well, that explains a lot.
<marcoagpinto> but for over ten years that I have no time for it
<JimBuntu> ( because UFOs and aliens are normal )
<JimBuntu> paraBuntu - The new flavor of Ubuntu geared and skinned for parapsychologists and the like.
<TJ-> JimBuntu:  I think most of my systems must already be on that judging by how they behave!
<marcoagpinto> I have done some crazy things in my search for cosmic knowledge, such as sleeping with a moldavite crystal tapped to the forehead :)
<marcoagpinto> then, the experiences during sleep became so bad that I couldn't handle them
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordcirth_> Maybe you should stop doing crazy things then
<marcoagpinto> lordcirth_: I knoe
<marcoagpinto> know*
<marcoagpinto> I bought a CD with neural waves or whatever to develop telepahy :) but after some time I started feeling dizzy and gave up
<marcoagpinto> that some 20 years ago? I can't remember
<JimBuntu> many, many years ago I tried various things with crystals after reading a book about them. Sat and stared at a few intensely for maybe 8 hours at a time. Nothing happened, who woulda thunk it?
<marcoagpinto> http://marcoagpinto.com/me_science.html#sciencepsi <-this should give you an insight
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> my search for knowledge
<marcoagpinto> :p
<JimBuntu> I already have that bookmarked
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> researchers may find it is valuable information not found elsewhere
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordcirth_> Somehow I doubt that.
<marcoagpinto> what?! why?!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I already have a visit card after I update my homepage in 2021: https://i.imgur.com/2Yw9Z3J.png
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> so, I am planning ahead
<lordcirth_> How very 90's.
<lordcirth_> On an unrelated note, one of our researchers managed to OOM a box with 12TiB of RAM. So that's fun.
<marcoagpinto> what?
<marcoagpinto> what is "OOM"?
<lordcirth_> out of memory.
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhhh
<lordcirth_> Their job got killed by the kernel.
<daftykins> :D
<marcoagpinto> once I was making a test extracting an Arabian dictionary with my Proofing Tool GUI to test a new feature and it became 10s of GB big
<marcoagpinto> it had millions of words in Arab
<marcoagpinto> some 20+ GB :((((((
<marcoagpinto> a normal .txt file
<marcoagpinto> in fact I did it with two versions of PTG to test the feature, so it took double space
<marcoagpinto> I am glad it didn't end all the space in C: or it would crash my computer
<marcoagpinto> both versions running at the same time, while I was napping
<leftyfb> We've been getting a lot of these errors in our AWS CI. It goes away eventually. Is there issues with the mirrors lately? 10:46:09  [91mE: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/systemd/libsystemd0_237-3ubuntu10.29_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.175 80]
<leftyfb> 10:46:09  E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<sarnold> this grabbed the file from all the IPv4 addresses .. for ip in $(host security.ubuntu.com | sort -u | awk '/security.ubuntu.com has address/ {print $4;}') ; do curl --resolve security.ubuntu.com:80:${ip} http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/systemd/libsystemd0_237-3ubuntu10.29_amd64.deb -o $ip ; done
<TJ-> leftyfb:  404 usually indicates the package lists are out-of-date and the version of the package in the archive has been replaced with a newer version.
<TJ-> leftyfb:  the other possibility is the local package lists for apt are out of date
<leftyfb> it's neither
<sarnold> leftyfb: any chance you've got a funny proxy playing games? it's of course possible you grabbed the lists from one mirror and then tried to grab the file from another mirror that wasn't htere yet, but it ought to have been repaired eventually
<TJ-> leftyfb:  from the host the reports the 404 immediately try to fetch the package manually using curl or wget
<TJ-> leftyfb:  I find "wget -S -O /dev/null ..." useful, -S shows the returned HTTP headers
<leftyfb> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.7/libpython2.7-minimal_2.7.15-4ubuntu4~18.04_amd64.deb
<leftyfb> I get 404 for that right now
<TJ-> same here
<sarnold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z3JM9JWdhq/
<leftyfb> it should be available
<TJ-> leftyfb:  I don't see that one, only 2.7.15-4ubuntu4~18.04.1
<TJ-> leftyfb:  ^^ according to apt-cache policy
<leftyfb> yeah, I'm seeing that as well. Sorry, I'm relaying info from the guys who maintain our CI :)
<TJ-> .1 is there
<leftyfb> yeah, I see that now
<TJ-> so looks like the local package list is out of date
<leftyfb> A coworker in Paraguay is seeing packages listed on http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.7/ that aren't there anymore
<daftykins> that's funny, i'm 404ing against digitalocean's mirror
<TJ-> leftyfb:  transparent HTTP proxy .... try https maybe?
<leftyfb> no proxies. This is on his home machine and our CI in AWS periodically
<leftyfb> neither of which is using any proxies for packages
<daftykins> and suddenly it's fine after 3 repeats of apt update
<leftyfb> see
<leftyfb> that's exactly what we're seeing
<leftyfb> sarnold: ^
<sarnold> leftyfb: our IS staff is currently forcing a sync on all the machines again, hopefully this will sort it out
<TJ-> sarnold:  oh did you beat me to it?
<leftyfb> sarnold: thank you :)
<sarnold> TJ-: yeah, and fdunny enough someone else had beat me to it too :) but I had easy pastebins handy, so...
<leftyfb> sarnold: tell sciri I said hi :)
<TJ-> sarnold: funny thing is I was reading earlier today some fluff-piece about how the hybrid caching juju charm that is responsible for the infrastructure was so fab with multiple haproxy etc
<TJ-> ah here it is  https://ubuntu.com/blog/running-an-ubuntu-mirror-with-juju
<sarnold> TJ-: oh got a link for it? I thought the security.ubuntu.com (and the archives in dns) were "real" live machines; all the public clouds use the caching proxies rather than their own mirrors
<sarnold> TJ-: woot
<leftyfb> sarnold: when would be a good time to restart the build process on our end? An hour? Tomorrow morning?
<sarnold> leftyfb: let me rerun my python download and see if that worked
<sarnold> leftyfb: dang :( not yet :(
<sarnold> leftyfb: my guess is "an hour", but then I was also guessing it might have already been fixed.. so.. I'm not doing great on guesses at the moment :)
<leftyfb> ok, thanks. Might be best to just tell them to hold off till the morning
<TJ-> leftyfb:  we've just been told it should be good now
<leftyfb> awesome, thanks
<leftyfb> surprised we haven't heard of more people having an issue with this
<marcoagpinto> guys?!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> I haven't tested with 18.04.3 but it is possible that pop-up menus coded in PureBasic with "&&" don't show "&" to be a bug of PureBasic of Ubuntu?
<marcoagpinto> and emoji characters don't allow to change the colour?
<marcoagpinto> I mentioned this the other day but no one replied
<marcoagpinto> of Ubuntu=or Ubuntu*
<tomreyn> maybe it's because no one uses purebasic?
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: What I was asking is if anyone can try it in other languages
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> create a pop-up menu with "&&", for example: "Pick && Save" to see if it shows "Pick & Save"
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> and the emoji, one could create a text gadget with some text and an emoji and change the colour of the gadget to see if the emoji changes too
<tomreyn> marcoagpinto: i wouldn't even know how to do so, would need instructions
<marcoagpinto> :(((((((((((
<marcoagpinto> Python?
<tomreyn> i'm aware that exists
<akemlenovo> Maybe you need to escape or encode that character for it to display properly.
<marcoagpinto> I am escaping with a double "&&"
<marcoagpinto> it works okay on Windows
<tomreyn> maybeyou need \& or &&amp;
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: I will test your suggestion tomorrow
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<marcoagpinto> I will copy your line into a text file so that I remember
<tomreyn> the former would be shell escaping, the latter url encoding
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<marcoagpinto> Damn... no wonder my laptop was slow as hell... there are several Windows updates :(((((((((((
<marcoagpinto> including a commulative
<marcoagpinto> there was a lot HDD activity so I checked and there are updates
<daftykins> came out 5 hours ago mmhmm
<marcoagpinto> yes, the computer has been slow for hours
<daftykins> heh you must really be using an HDD then
<daftykins> you should sort that
<marcoagpinto> yes, this one has a 750 GB Western Digital HDD
<marcoagpinto> the other has a 500 GB SSD SAMSUNG
<akemlenovo> Some Windows updates are buggy also, you're maybe victim of the cortana CPU crunch.
<daftykins> such bad journalism these days :(
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: Buaaaaaaaa... on Friday's meeting the PhD supervisor asked if I was a journalist
<daftykins> o0
<marcoagpinto> because he asked if my thesis is now a narrative and I said I didn't know and that it all depended on the cosupervisor's opinion
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> "what? you don't know what you have written?"
<marcoagpinto> :(
<akemlenovo> marcoagpinto, your native language is portuguese right?
<marcoagpinto> yes
<akemlenovo> Cool. I tried to look a bit a it, it sounds much more complicated than spanish to me.
<marcoagpinto> Spanish people don't understand Portuguese and we understand both... it is weird
<daftykins> haha that's mad
<marcoagpinto> yes
<tomreyn> it might be wise to point out that while you have your own opinion and point of view trhat your understanding of the cosupervisors work is that he's to guide you to a result that is agreeable amongst all of the PhD supervisor, him, and yourself.
<marcoagpinto> if I speak in Portuguese to Spanish customers at work, they reply: "no intendo" (I don't understand)
<sarnold> leftyfb: < Sciri> sarnold: Hi leftyfb!
<daftykins> that sounds extremely close to Nintendo
<tomreyn> but then thats japanese
<akemlenovo> :)
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> when I had the 1000-page thesis I felt it was very good
<daftykins> sorry tomreyn, but your ubuntu is in another castle
<marcoagpinto> but the professor said it was "sh**"
<marcoagpinto> so, now it is ~420 pages
 * tomreyn sharpens sword
<daftykins> does sound like he was trying to tell you it was too long :>
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: I had all the algorithms explained in detail, with examples
<marcoagpinto> he said "PhD thesis don't have examples"
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> theses*
<jeremyb> lock the professor in your basement for a week and feed him with a slingshot
<marcoagpinto> what? He is very big and I am a little guy
<marcoagpinto> :)
<jeremyb> Use strong rope
<marcoagpinto> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-11
<JimBuntu> one word marcoagpinto ( in the dark )... blowdarts
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<TJ-> g'morning
<TJ-> had fun so far making 18.04 apache2 deliver SSL Labs A+ rating, adding in TLSv1.3, CAA, and CipherSuite options. Shame the 18.04 apache2 doesn't support TLSv1.3
<marcoagpinto> hello dear brothers and sisters!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!!!! Hi!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<BluesKaj> hey marcoagpinto, was busy looking at 1TB SSD prices and reviews
<marcoagpinto> cool
<marcoagpinto> :)
<BluesKaj> prices are still too high for my taste
<pragmaticenigma> childish behavior will get you no where in life
<marcoagpinto> pragmaticenigma: me?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<pragmaticenigma> in general, but in this case MJCD
<marcoagpinto> I don't know what is "MJCD"?
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone and marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: Hello
<marcoagpinto> :)
<pragmaticenigma> user in main... I typically don't use full handles here
<EoflaOE> How is your day going marcoagpinto?
<marcoagpinto> fine, thanks, I added 10 POS data into the English LanguageTool (proper names) and you?
<BluesKaj> hey EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Hello BluesKaj, how was your day? | marcoagpinto: I am doing fine
<BluesKaj> ok here
<marcoagpinto> guys?! I guess that the green gadgets and others will come in 20.04 LTS? Maybe they were only added in 19.04 so that they get one year of testing?
<pragmaticenigma> Don't know what you mean there marcoagpinto
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: What are green gadgets? And what do they do?
<marcoagpinto> the green buttons, such as in the login screen
<marcoagpinto> and also different colours in the CheckBoxes gadgets
<EoflaOE> That feature is nice, but I don't know if it will come in 20.04 LTS.
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh :(((((((((
<marcoagpinto> [23:25] <tomreyn> maybeyou need \& or &&amp;
<marcoagpinto> it didn't work. I have just tested it
<marcoagpinto> :(
<tomreyn> well, it was just blind guessing, i know nothing about purebasic. why don't you use pythong or any other open source scripting or porgramming language?
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: no, because coding is a hobby... so I am a lazy arse in learning other languages
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I do have at least one or two books of Python and Java
<marcoagpinto> :)
<tomreyn> IMO, when learning new languages, your goal shouldn't be to "read this book" but to "write this (non-complex) software"
<tomreyn> (but i acknowledge that different people prefer to approach things differently.)
<lordcirth_> I prototyped the skeleton of a game in Haskell; I really ought to get back to it
<lordcirth_> Well, not even the skeleton; I just wanted to get a handle on how to do OO-like things without OOP
<lotuspsychje> lordcirth_: are you a game dev?
<lordcirth_> Nope :P
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> i made a game in basic once
<lordcirth_> I just had several games with bits I really liked and bits I didn't, and I wanted to learn Haskell.
<lordcirth_> I still want to make a 4x where the tech tree is different every game, and hidden.
<lotuspsychje> you might wanna talk to Ben64 sometime
<lotuspsychje> mgedmin: for wishes, you can add a !bug to make a wishlist
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: Also note, do-release-upgrade doesn't use apt
<tomreyn> and runs in a GNU screen
<tomreyn> or byobu rather
<marcoagpinto> I have coded two games :)
<marcoagpinto> ZX Spectrum remakes to the PC
<marcoagpinto> but that was almost 20 years ago... not much time for that hobby right now
<mgedmin> for context, I expressed a desire for do-release-upgrade to use apt's progress bar
<mgedmin> because it's annoying to sit there and have no idea how far along the upgrade is
<mgedmin> (sometimes some text like "Progress: [ 50%]" scrolls by but I rarely catch it)
<mgedmin> and the screen instance spawned by do-release-upgrade steals my scrollback buffer and changes all the screen keybindings from defaults to I-don't-know-what
<mgedmin> interesting detail about not using apt
<mgedmin> yeah, pstree shows the 'bionic' process is running dpkg directly
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: do-release-upgrade is more of a script, executing a bunch of other applications to perform the necessary configuration changes, package downloads, etc... It would be very difficult to gauge the progress of that, which is likely why it hasn't been included.
<mgedmin> hey, the gui update manager has a progress bar
<mgedmin> it's the same script with a different frontend afaiu?
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: it might be, it could be a wrapper that looks for those "Progress: [ 50%]" string patterns in the log/output of do-release-upgrade
<mgedmin> but yeah, someone would have to write some code to emit magic terminal escapes to draw the progress bar, since it cannot just ask apt to do that
<mgedmin> (now I wonder if maybe screen's status bar could be repurposed for this? oh if I had the time)
<pragmaticenigma> As a developer, the hard part about progress bars, is a lot of the work being done, is done asynchronously. Where a process is forked to process the command, and sometimes there are no waits to see if the process completed
<lordcirth_> Is there any good way to see what processes are contributing to 'buffer' memory usage?
<tomreyn> i'd think these are any which are listed with a VSZ that is above the RSS in ps output.
<mgedmin> that seems unlikely?
<tomreyn> actually top lists SHR
<tomreyn> and yes, my initial statement was incorrect.
<mgedmin> "buffers" in free have something to do with block device caches iirc
<tomreyn>        buffers
<tomreyn>               Memory used by kernel buffers (Buffers in /proc/meminfo)
<tomreyn> from free(1)
<tomreyn> i am still clueless about linux memory handling. :-/
<pragmaticenigma> Magic!
<TJ-> Hmmm, I have DNS-over-HTTPS server working... now what do I do with it? :)
<akemlenovo_> Try to resolve all IPV4 adresses to see if it works properly and have some nice cache? :)
<daftykins> i read about Firefox moving to that, does it rely on querying a static IP to resolve? o0
<TJ-> huh? questions to confuse me!
<TJ-> it's a DNS server using HTTPS on port 443 of apache, returms the same info as a 'dig' to port 53
<TJ-> right now i've only got it set to allow resolving of domains I host so it can't be abused
<TJ-> DoH currently is not distributed, there are lists of known public services the browers and other clients hard-code and use
<tomreyn> i guess it lacks a DHCP (or equivalent for IPv6) extension for propagation
<tomreyn> but then it may make sense to fight out these undecided fights first.
<TJ-> DoH? that's not how it's intended to work. It's basically a resolver that can be used to prevent snooping of DNS requests by any man-in-the-middle (ISP) and hard to block since it uses HTTPS port
<tomreyn> DoH vs DoT, Do[HT] vs DNS, 'enterprise' DNS vs Do[HT], and maybe even DNSSec vs DNS
<TJ-> DNSSEC is different, that's a guarantee the returned record hasn't been modified (crypto hash)
<TJ-> so a MITM could still intercept and modify (thus breaking) the query since it is not encrypted
<tomreyn> companies will probably forbid employees from using Do[HT] since it prevents resolving LAN resources (and having those superseed those of public resolvers)
<TJ-> Or just operate their own DoH proxy
<tomreyn> yes, in the long term you really a combination of DNSSEC + Do[HT] but also allow for a 'trusted' third party injecting / overriding additional records
<tomreyn> it'll probably boil down to a custom DoH proxy per company network which will do DNSSec outwards and inject custom records inwards
<tomreyn> and clients will have a per system resolver still, which applications will be configured to use
<tomreyn> and that'll use this company resolver.
<tomreyn> so a similar architecture as we had so far, at least within companies
<tomreyn> while outside of companies computers and even apps can talk directly to public Do[HT] resolvers, or local / system proxies
<TJ-> Let's hope it goes the way of HTTPS everywhere
<tomreyn> i'm not very much in favor of every application doing its own (remote) resolving, though. i like the idea of having it central per system
<TJ-> I've one last job to do and that is deploy a TLSv1.3 stunnel config on 853 to ace the DoT tests
<tomreyn> i'm fine with proper TLS everywhere.
<tomreyn> ugh stunnel
<TJ-> I've got SSLlabs giving an A+ for the HTTPS configs now
<tomreyn> nice, that's not always easy
<TJ-> I've used stunnel since the late '90s I think it was, on Windows, very useful
<tomreyn> it is. just it should not be neccessary to use it.
<TJ-> I'm going to publish the apache config for others since the searches I did led only to fragments without context, bad advice, or lists of ciphers that cannot be directly entered into the apache config
<TJ-> Well once BIND adds DoT support by linking in libssl it won't be needed
 * daftykins runs SSLlabs test for fun
<daftykins> won't be expecting a high result here given i'm mostly stock
<TJ-> I had fun earlier adding CAA RRs to the zone and having it break BIND's dnssec-signzone which does not know of CAA records, had to use a raw type257 record to 'fool' it
<tomreyn> i think i read some chat around here about 18.04 ignoring cipher suites defined in service configurations for TLSv1.3 (only) and instead using those from ssl.conf, if any.
<daftykins> huh nope got A+ right away, that's just my personal nextcloud using LetsEncrypt
<tomreyn> hardly anyone does CAA
<daftykins> looks like i have a tonne of weak ciphers still enabled
<tomreyn> and still A+? :)
<daftykins> assuming i'm interpreting the orange lines correctly that are showing up
<tomreyn> i guess you have downgrade protections then and those are only for older TLS protocols
<TJ-> 18.04's apache doesn't support TLSv1.3, I've deployed from a PPA that does (the PPA belongs to Ondřej Surý one of the core devs of bind9 and others and DNSSEC guru)
<tomreyn> Let's Encrypt has achieved so much, we really should buy those folks many beers
<daftykins> yeah mine has come back showing TLS 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2
<daftykins> seems to be talking about android v4 handshakes being simulated for TLS 1.0
<tomreyn> oh, i was thinking 18.04's would.
<TJ-> we have openssl 1.1.1 in 18.04 but apache hasn't been upgraded to support TLSv1.3, whereas i think nginx was
<tomreyn> oh ok, maybe i mixed those up.
<TJ-> funny how ratings slip. Last time I did the exercise was about 6 years ago... rating had dropped to a low B today until I tweaked everything again
<daftykins> shared a pic of what my test result showed in other channels you're both in
<daftykins> maybe some homework for another time :D
<TJ-> I'll dig out the server config when I'm less tired, tomorrow, and share it so you can compare
<TJ-> it's only about 7 lines if that (inc. the DoH reverse proxy )
<daftykins> thanks! sounds fun
<tomreyn> i'll be interested, too, thanks!
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/09/acer-firmware-join-lvfs-linux
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje!
<marcoagpinto> TJ-!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<lordievader> Morning
<marcoagpinto> morning, guys!
<lordievader> How are you doing marcoagpinto ?
<marcoagpinto> fine, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordievader> Doing good here
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey EoflaOE
<lotuspsychje> how are you
<EoflaOE> Doing fine. How about you?
<lotuspsychje> all good here
<EoflaOE> Hello marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<EoflaOE> How are you marcoagpinto?
<marcoagpinto> good, I believe, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :p
<EoflaOE> All fine
<marcoagpinto> I have drawn on paper two ideas for Proofing Tool GUI :) but I am not sure when I will work on them
<EoflaOE> Nice, and what are they?
<marcoagpinto> well, I want to have a thesaurus preview (looking like LibreOffice's) and an advanced tool to look for invalid spaces in the words :)
<marcoagpinto> I already have the 2nd but it is very basic
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I want to add extra information to it
<EoflaOE> Nice.
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: https://i.imgur.com/Iyi3sGe.jpg
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> this is what I have drawn
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Preview is nice. Some text in the picture are unclear.
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: the first line on the top is an idea for my thesis, to add a definition of "Information Warfare". The bottom right is a flag that needs to be improved in the British .aff file
<marcoagpinto> and the bottom image is an idea of how the remove spaces will work
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Thanks for the explanation, now it's clear.
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: the problem with my idea sheets, is that I write/draw about all in the same
<marcoagpinto> so, a paper can have several ideas for different things
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: I see that in the picture.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!!! Hello, my dear one!
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<EoflaOE> Hello BluesKaj
<leftyfb> keyserver.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<OerHeks> down from here
<pragmaticenigma> getting maintenance message here
<OerHeks> it is back
<OerHeks> Provided as a public service by ###ENTERNAMEHERE###.
<OerHeks> grinn
<OerHeks> and down again
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone.
<pragmaticenigma> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubot5> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.94.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; i386)
<marcoagpinto> It is the cola demon!!!! I can't sleep... so I am waiting for midnight to drink 3 litres of cola since it will be another day
<marcoagpinto> :)
<jeremyb> That will likely cause heart issues
<marcoagpinto> I know :(
<hggdh> oh no, an hiperglicemic shock will came first
<marcoagpinto> I have been doing this for ages and i am still alive
<marcoagpinto> :)
<jeremyb> high blood pressure and other issues come first
<marcoagpinto> but it is cola zero... water, taste and caffeine?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> it is water
<jeremyb> so is beer
<akemlenovo> I think they removed caffeine from cola now? it's probably fake/aroma instead.
<marcoagpinto> there is cola without caffeine, but I don't drink it because I need the extra energy
<marcoagpinto> 44 minutes until midnight!!!!
<marcoagpinto> the minutes are ticking
<marcoagpinto> almost cola time!
<akemlenovo> I drink ice tea there. :)
<marcoagpinto> I used to drink ice tea, but it has too many sugar
<marcoagpinto> many=much*
<jeremyb> try ginseng
<marcoagpinto> I have ginseng in the brain pills
<marcoagpinto> Pharmaton Vitality
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> to have my brain always vivid
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hello
<marcoagpinto> TJ-!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<TJ-> g'morning ... just
<marcoagpinto> morning
<marcoagpinto> :)
<TJ-> Taking a bit of time off today after a marathon session yesterday fixing a DNSSEC bug
<TJ-> so thought I'd fix other people's problems instead :D
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hello!
<marcoagpinto> I went to pick up my renewed ID card
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> now valid for ten years
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<lordievader> TJ-: DNSSEC bug?
<TJ-> lordievader: had a weird issue with an NSEC3PARAM RR breaking bind9's dnssec-signzone
<lordievader> Brrr bind9 and dnssec
<lordievader> Sounds complicated
<TJ-> turned out to be a 3rd party tool that automates zone management and handles re-signing
<TJ-> but took me since last week to eventually spend almost all of yesterday to pin down the cause and then develop a fix
<TJ-> I made the mistake of "assuming" dnssec-signzone was writing the bad RR when in act it was added by the 3rd party tool
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: confirmed & updated bug #1809224
<ubot5> bug 1809224 in linux (Ubuntu) "To support Intel Wireless-AX 22000 series" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1809224
<lotuspsychje> tyvm for your find!, you too lordievader
<lordievader> No worries
<jeremyb> I wonder if this works well https://askubuntu.com/questions/1156167/unable-to-get-wifi-adapter-working-clean-19-04-install-network-unclaimed/1170858#1170858 intel backports only support intel devices, no other wifi will work
<lotuspsychje> thats the link lordievader found for me tnx jeremyb
<immu> hi all
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-14
<phillipsjk> ..but topic sasy "no ranting" ;)
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, there's #ubuntu-offtopic ... but I'm sure you're capable of being constructive in criticism :-)
<phillipsjk> I know Knoppix fixed my complaint by not using systemd.
<pragmaticenigma> how often do you run live mode? any particular purpose?
<phillipsjk> Mainly trying to install Ubuntu, but I have been using other live DVDs for over a year due to alack of properly configured computer.
<phillipsjk> Is USB booting now preferred for isntallation? I don't really like the lack of write protection on those.
<pragmaticenigma> USB is probably the most common installation method. For machines I have to use optical media on, I either make use of Ubuntu's mini.iso installer or use Plop to get a boot environment that I can the start the image from the USB. Something to note, Plop does not include any write routines, which means the USB is effectively read-only
<phillipsjk> I used to think ROM had superior security until I learned about return-oriented programming.
<phillipsjk> I also noted that all my packages installed from DVD were promptly replaced by updates from the web.
<pragmaticenigma> phillipsjk: That's why I install with the mini.iso ... mini.iso only comes with the smallest amount of "stuff" to boot the machine to the installer. After that all the packages are installed from the web. They are installed with the latest versions available in the repos. Once the machine is done installing, I don't have to wait around for updates
<phillipsjk> 40MB: I can use up com CD-Rs I have alying around too. (but I have to pay music royalties on those, so DVDs may be cheaper)
<pragmaticenigma> CD-R's only have music royalties attached if they have the "music" label on them
<pragmaticenigma> phillipsjk: and depending on how long those CD-Rs have been laying around, better to use them, than to keep them around doing nothing
<pragmaticenigma> depending on the quality of the disk, the substrate used for burning, does eventually break down
<phillipsjk> pragmaticenigma, not in canada. As as 'win', the lobby did not get the royalties on MP3 player and cell phone storage they wanted.
<phillipsjk> Also DVDs being exempt, as I mentioned
 * pragmaticenigma makes note to not buy CD-Rs from Canada
<phillipsjk> I looked into examption for data use: you essentially need to use enough CDs to get your own batch from the manufacturer.
<phillipsjk> Probably hurts independent artists the most.
<pragmaticenigma> or figure out a way to get them in from the US?
<phillipsjk> could get stopped in customs. Not worth the trouble for how many CD-Rs I use.
<pragmaticenigma> I think I'm not alone in wondering why ... but to each their own. you gotta use what works best for you
<phillipsjk> I assume you can install additional packages with an extra tty with the mini.iso?
 * phillipsjk did an emergency installation of 'smartmontools' because he smelled burning (external source) and temperatures reported by LCD thing were normal.
<lotuspsychje> mini is just a base, you can do anything with it
<ducasse> good morning
<EoflaOE> Good morning everyone
<lotuspsychje> morning EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Good morning lotuspsychje. How is your day?
<lotuspsychje> starting great, coffee & sunny outside
<lotuspsychje> how are you?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine. Sunny outside too
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hello
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> bbiab
<EoflaOE> Hello marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> hey
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!
<EoflaOE> How are you marcoagpinto?
<marcoagpinto> I can't answer
<marcoagpinto> and you?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine.
<marcoagpinto> is anyone there?!
<ducasse> there usually is
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I am feeling lonely
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: congrats with your remaining council
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: are you there?
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Yes, but school is tomorrow so can't talk much now.
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<marcoagpinto> oki
<marcoagpinto> :)
<hggdh> lordievader: thank you
<hggdh> erm... sorry, was for lotus
<EoflaOE> hello hggdh
<hggdh> EoflaOE: good afternoon :-)
<EoflaOE> hggdh: Good afternoon to you too
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-15
<phillipsjk> On the plus side, I don't have to reload the LiveDVD too often because suspend mode seems to work. Did not see a menu option, but the keyboard suspend button works.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !eol
<ubot5> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! Hello!
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> :)
<OerHeks> interesting, .. https://www.linuxplumbersconf.org/event/4/contributions/281/attachments/216/435/LPC_2019_kernel_fastboot_on_the_way.pdf
<TJ-> OerHeks:  rather telling its Intel's own i915 driver causing the major issue
<OerHeks> well, i like the story about this fastboot and rules for cars, up in 2 sec
<OerHeks> but sure, they should fix it and then publish
<TJ-> "i915 driver’s 32 times DPCD register read" (slide 20)
<TJ-> seems the 1-second delay for the i915 driver is due to the unusual hypervisor
<OerHeks> uhuh, "the i915 framebuffer device takes 1 second to initialize which is caused by the hypervisor"
<OerHeks> lot of work to do
<TJ-> the list of details at the end in the Backup section is interesting
<OerHeks> and the last slide .. yes
<OerHeks>  Detecting the IRQ number of UART costs 250ms
<OerHeks>  Better avoid IRQ auto detection
<TJ-> Sounds like this is Intel trying to get its CPUs into the embedded automotive market
<TJ-> bet it goes about as well as their cellular modem chipsets, now sold to Apple
<OerHeks> 5G ..
<TJ-> Interesting report though
<OerHeks> indeed, my first look inside this development.. may well come to the desktop though
<TJ-> ironic the claims made for ACRN seeing as how it causes many of the delays though! Claimed to have "real time" "in mind"  https://projectacrn.org/
<OerHeks> fast & secureboot, no problems
<TJ-> looks to be very China-located
<TJ-> ironic in the features list under "Real Time" they list "Enables faster boot time" :D
<TJ-> https://github.com/projectacrn/acrn-hypervisor
<TJ-> yes, that confirms its an Intel driven project, security reports gpgp encrypted to Intel Product Security team
<OerHeks> i would think it would have more units, one that never goes down .. like the spaceshuttle, 5 computers,
<TJ-> OerHeks: I think this is not for really critical systems
<TJ-> OerHeks: entertainment system, cameras, Android ... says it all
<TJ-> if it were critical put each on its own CPU/IO
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<OerHeks> hi EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Hello OerHeks
<EoflaOE> How are you?
<OerHeks> just a lazy sunday, how about you?
<marcoagpinto> hey guys and girls
<OerHeks> hi marco
<marcoagpinto> :)
<tomreyn> do you use irqbalance? also on single socket (UP) systems?
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn, dear one! :)
<tomreyn> i withdraw my question, read the package description wrong, will keep using it.
<tomreyn> hi marco
<marcoagpinto> guys?! Will there be a 512-bit support Ubuntu?
<marcoagpinto> some Intel chips support 512-bit extensions or whatever
<marcoagpinto> :)
<TJ-> what?
<marcoagpinto> what? what?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> TJ-: Intel® AVX-512
<marcoagpinto> 512 bit extensions
<TJ-> not in the way you're meaning ... these are special instructions/registers for handling some crypto in hardware
<TJ-> the vector extensions are not general purpose op codes
<marcoagpinto> TJ-: I thought they were for scientific calculations?
<marcoagpinto> so that scientists could research faster?
<marcoagpinto> and find cures faster?
<TJ-> marcoagpinto: AVX is an evolution of the earlier SIMD instructions from MMX, SSE etc. A big driver for the wider registers 256/512 has been increased reliance on cryptography and requiring hardware support to speed it up
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhhh
<lotuspsychje> freaky realtek :p
<marcoagpinto> lordcirth_!
<marcoagpinto> I mean: lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> hi
<marcoagpinto> hey
<marcoagpinto> [18:34] <marcoagpinto> Metal is eternal!!! Hail Metal!!! >:)
<marcoagpinto> [18:34] <marcoagpinto> I am listening to Manowar!
<marcoagpinto> good metal!
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: #ubuntu-offtopic
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> sorry...
<marcoagpinto> right
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: got currently 2 realtek wifi bugs on kernel 5.0...
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: Is RealTek a brand?
<marcoagpinto> because my 2009 laptop has it
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> an ASUS
<lotuspsychje> one flickering screen, worked around with cstate and one iwlwifi fixxed in the oem sp 1 kernel
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: yes realtek is a brand
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... a silly question: will it be possible for icons to have images on future Ubuntus?
<marcoagpinto> for example, the Tor browser has a different icon
<marcoagpinto> just wondering if it could happen with all apps
<marcoagpinto> usually the images are the same
